# [Contest #1] It's An Android Love Story



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You may post your stories here telling us why you chose Android. Make sure to keep it clean and share this with others! Thanks for being part of this! Winner will be announced on Saturday!


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I came to android by accident really. I wanted to get a new phone and leave my EN V touch in the drawer. But on July 15th 2010 I went to buy a Droid X. Little did I know that on release days phones sell out quick. I was baffled but ordered one to send to my house when it was back in stock. Then I ran into Droid-life.com and learned about root. I rooted my Droid X and fell in love with all the possibilities that I can have with my Android phone! I then heard about how bad locked bootloaders are and found that there is nothing better then a pure stock experience. Ever since I've been wanting a Nexus device to have the stock experience. But I will never leave android. July 15th 2010 really changed the way I think about "cell phones".


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

I had an LG Chocolate Touch, and always wanted one of the "droids". One of my best friends had a droid-x and got me into android, I thought it was the coolest phone, but WAY to big. So I when I finnaly had an upgrade I waited forever for, I got a Samsung Fascinate. 4" of Samoled goodness. I feel in-love with android then, and ever since ive had many many phones, and looking to have more, and the best.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

My laptop doesn't open, not even sure it works. My day to day is on my phone. Almighty Bionic, rocking [P]urity 2.5 (thanks th3ory). My business is now checked thru my phone, whether its the numbers on company sales or corporate emails. My bills are paid on line, using my phone. My digital camera is dusty and 3 years old, because, once again I use my phone. Once upon a time, I tried going back to a flip phone, 6 hours in, I bought a DX. Lol. My device has impacted my marriage, because I have spent over $2000 on new devices since March 2010. When I walk out the door in the morning I don't check my back pocket for my wallet, I check my hip for my phone. My loves in life 1) family 2) money 3) my device.
I would love to win this contest because I've never won a contest before, but mostly because I don't want to create a new account to get the newest device, since im already at my max on lines with this second account. Lol

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

I was an avid windows mobile user and hater of any device with an i in front of it. I was locked into a contract with Sprint so I had to wait for a good phone to come along until i switched over from my HTC Touch Pro. once the HTC Hero came out tho, I knew I wanted to be part of the android community. It had all of the mods of windows mobile but it was prettier and easier to use. I have had the Evo 4G, the Samsung Fascinate, and the HTC Thunderbolt. I have also had 2 different tablets. Being the holiday season though I wont be able to purchase the Galaxy Nexus because all my money is going to Presents. Good luck to everyone else who enters, but just a little bit more to me


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

"*So tell us the best story of how Android made you change your ways and come to the best Operating System available!"*

For years I was a sad panda as Verizon did not have an iPhone, however I refused to leave big red. I was jealous and a bitter old man as my friends on AT&T and T-Mobile all had this truly awesome phone that was just so much nicer than any regular phone available to me. My wife and I decided we wanted a smart phone and first purchased a Windows Phone 6. Within a day we looked into each other's eyes and immediately knew what had to be done. After we cleaned up we went straight down to Verizon and returned those ridicules pieces of garbage. I can't believe anyone thought that was an acceptable experience on a phone. Man, I still have a bad taste in my mouth from that and its been years!

We decided to pick out a pair of Blackberry Curve's... in September of 2009.









A month later the first Android phones launched on Verizon. Two of my friends purchased Motorola Droids an showed them off to me. At this time, while I was heavily interested in reading about video games and general technology, however I hadn't really been following the mobile crowd. So, this was really the first time I had seen an Android device. Seeing it work and how it was anything iPhone offered without having to be a foot rest for Apple, I was instantly enamored and wished I could rewind time. I was forced to wait a full year for another set of my 5 lines to be open for upgrading so I could climb aboard the love fest that is Android. That year was a complete frustration as BB browser proved to be horrible, constant battery pulls, and a lack of any apps I actually wanted to use or ran massively inferior to those on my buddies with Android or iOS. ugh, I almost broke down and bought some phones for full price! Yes, I was almost that desperate.

As the end of 2010 came closer and two lines opened up for me and my wife (wife's mom and niece doesn't need a new phone, right?), Best Buy gave me the present any Android-less man could dream of... well almost anything I could dream of... Free Phone Friday's during October!!! I was able to snag TWO Samsung Fascinates for FREE right after their launch. Oh I was as giddy as a fat guy on a cake.

However, a dark cloud amassed itself quickly as I realized Samsung had taken an amazing OS and bastardized it with its own crummy code, UI, and a failure of a GPS. BAD SAMSUNG, BAD! That's when I discovered the underworld of Android optimization and forums. XDA gave me the keys and network to fix all of Samsung's mistakes as well as pimp out my phone to fit me. It truly was mine!

Another year later and I've moved on to a new community with an amazing group of people and leadership while still providing me with the capabilities to make my phone exactly the way I want it with the latest Android builds well before Samsung and Verizon could even dream of. Rootzwiki is my new home.

However, now Rootzwiki will be the swan song of my Fascinate as I prep for the birth of a unicorn. Galaxy Nexus Prime Sandoval Ulysses III. The GNex will be the phone that I will actually keep for a full two year cycle and thanks to Rootzwiki I will be able to add any functionality or theme that completes me. I can't wait to lick its delicious curved Ice Cream Sandwich face.

~SuperChunk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I came to android after a GPO at my job killed my xv6700 (it somehow fried the radio on a wipe). So I got my dad's Kaiser. I went to XDA to unlock it for Iwireless and saw android mentioned. I was like wtf? So I looked and tried it out and fell in love with it instantly, even if it did reboot randomly and ended up ultimately killing the phone. After that died I got a U8150 and made a rom for that and dived into some kernel work. Ultimately I trashed it and got a D2G and things kicked off from there. I now have roms on the D2G, The D2 and the X and have a DX2 that I am starting to work on now. I want a Galaxy Nexus to help me learn more about kernels and to have something that is 4g and finally, to gtfa from moto devices. I like my droids but it gets draining working with blur and 2nd init.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i was working at radio shack before they started selling iphones, so i was able to get all of my android knowledge in early. i had an lg chocolate touch as well, and after seeing the nexus one, i knew i wanted one. yet verizon did not have it so i of course went with the incredible. i was never happier until now i have the incredible 2. because of android i am trying to learn java and how to build apps and roms. i never would have done that if it wasnt for android. also, i hated iphones so much i did everything in my power to make people buy androids ;]


----------



## champlification (Aug 14, 2011)

She was my first. The moment I first held her, I knew I was in love. She was the perfect companion, she was there for me, she knew what I wanted, and she had the ability to please me in ways I never knew existed. She was my Motorola Droid.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

I Love Android for it's openness. The fact that almost all devs create apps and software without expecting anything more than a simple THANK YOU.

I love that a total noob can go to a forum in a search for knowledge and even the most experienced Android user will answer his questions, or point him in the right direction.

I love the fact that I can visit any number of Android sites and not feel like an outsider. I love Android more than any other platform I have ever used.

Most of all I Love this community. The people who dev, theme, host and even just use this platform are the reason ANDROID is as succsessful as it is and the reason I LOVE IT! WE ARE ANDROID!!!!!!!


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

I was looking for a smartphone that would allow me to ssh in to my home Slackware machine from anywhere from my phone. I had the Palm Treo 650 and the ssh clients where so so. My grandma was looking for a smartphone and found one on e-bay and by time I got a chance to bid it was gone. So I gave her my 650 and bought a BB 7100t off of e-bay. I was still trying to find a ssh client and found one that worked with AT&T, but the app costed $99, plus it was tied to the BB pin. Since I like getting new phones about every 6 to 8 months, that ssh client would not work for me. So I quit looking for a ssh client app until a co-worker said, since you are a huge open source fan, how come you do not have an android phone. That hit me like a ton of bricks. I sold my unlocked BB Storm (using on AT&T) the next day and bought a unlock myTouch 3G on 12/15/2008. Then I found connectBot in the market and said, I have been searching for this app for a very long time. To this day, I still use connectBot to ssh in to my home web server.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

So I was sitting there at home with my Samsung Omnia and thinking, "ya know, this things a piece of crap". I decided to tell my wife which, usually ends in some sort of "you don't need a new whatever, we could spend that money on starving kids in Africa but you want to replace something that works instead". Then I feel guilty and drink a couple beers and get yelled out for that. Vicious cycle. Anyways, much to my surprise, she said her phone quit working and wouldnt charnge anymore without a lot of work and wanted a new one too. I was FREE to spend money on technology!! I left the house and headed to Verizon before she could even reply.
Once there, I, was lost. noob.. so, the Verizon guy tells me theres a buy one get one on the D1 (I've later learned thats tech talk for, theres a cooler new phone coming out next week and we need to get rid of these things) and I said excellent. Now I get two new phones, pay nothing cause of new every 2 and make my wife happy by saving money.. at that point I was thinking I might even get l.... nevermind.
So, after missing about 4 phone calls cause I couldn't figure out how to answer it, I figured it out and went straight to what any idiot would... rooting the phone and tinkering with it.

That's how I found Andy... but how did I get hooked you ask? No, You don't care but I'm going totell you anyway cause I can. It's simple.. I have a desire to learn and it started with themes. I figured out how to install one. Then I wanted to change them then I wanted to make one. Through pure trial and error and lots of pain and frustration I previaled. I guess anyway, who knows. But that's what love is, love and hate, give and take. Andy giveth with excellent roms and great themes and some cool crap I could never do as a kid. But Andy taketh in hair, patience and self control. But, I tried an iphone (I didnt buy it, calm down) and its absolutely sucked. No voice control, no navigation, no reorganizing of apps, on and on... point is, Andy is the best... and that's how I came to be here at this moment taking away valuable minutes of your life and mine with my rambling.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

It was late fall/early winter, the year was 2009. I had only recently joined the world of smartphones, with an eBay purchase of an HTC Pocket PC 6800. I was very much enjoying the things I could customize on WinMo, with the help of XDA and PPCGeeks, but the phone was painfully slow, no matter what I did. I was hooked on flashing and personalizing my phone, but needed more. The OG Moto Droid had a commercial that caught my eye, so I made the purchase ASAP. Immediately, I searched for forums that were android specific and found droidforums. Not more than a couple hours later, I had bricked my new Droid. It was exhilarating, it wasn't working and I was afraid to take it back to the store. I dove into the forums and found information about ADB. Aha! Fixed and working... one of the best feelings in the world. Flashing ROMs, kernels, recovery images all from terminal emulator and all while driving, just hoping it would work, because I was nowhere near my computer. "This is becoming an obsession", I mused to my -now former- wife. I ignored things that needed to be done, if not to flash something new, then to be on the forums helping other users or just reading about what the devs were working on. This was all happening in just the first week I owned it.

Looking back now, Android probably saved my life, as I was needing an escape. My wife had a problem with prescription pain and sleeping pills. Sometimes it was so bad she couldn't pick herself up from the floor. I was depressed and felt stuck in the marriage. Unable to work, due to heart problems, I was exposed to her problems way too often. Android not only gave me a hobby, it gave me time to just get lost in my own world.

Even though I am in a much better relationship now, Android has not let go of me. I spend hours a day on forums or flashing something new. I lay in bed, not sleeping nearly enough, going to work tired... all because of this addiction. My life was literally, and to a great degree, changed forever by Android.

I owe alot to not only Google/Android OS, but also the community as a whole, and don't think I should be given anything, I just thought this was a great chance to let the other members here know that they are appreciated and should try to keep this site going in the right direction!


----------



## Jasonlee1 (Oct 10, 2011)

It all started on T-mobile. It was 2008 and I had my T-Mobile HTC Wing. It was a really cool Windows Mobile device with a slide out Keyboard and resistive touch screen. By then the G1 had come out and I had seen it in stores. No one I knew had one or even heard of it. At the time I had no clue what it was but i was ready for an upgrade so I took a chance, after all it wasnt that different of a form factor from the Wing. I can remember showing it to alot of people and some thought it was awesome, some didnt get it, and others I had to say "its like an iPhone but better" for lack of a better comparison.

During my time with that phone i fell in love. There was something about that little green alien that really stirred my emotions for technology. Maybe it it wasnt really untill I discovered the definitions of such words as root, ROM, and recovery that i really went nuts. With the help of the community and a man named Steve, you may know him as Cyanogen, a whole new world was opened to me. A world where a new comer, read [NOOB], could really grow and learn just as the OS itself did. Those were good times.

But alas, T-mobile sucks in my area so I was on the hunt for the next best thing. Sights were set on Verizon and the upcoming Motorola Droid. I was there day 1 morning of, before the store opened early to release what I consider to be the real and true start of Android as a house hold name. With the huge add campaign and release it really set the bar for where we have come since. How many times have you heard someone say i really want a "Droid" phone? "You mean an Android phone?" ;-P Regardless, it was an awesome phone that i loved dearly. Thanks to all the great developers who kept that phone current, and never left us feeling behind the curve even though there was literally a barrage of new hardware coming out monthly.

Since then i have been like an ambassador for Android to all my friends. Every one of my core group of friends has an Android phone, a fact that I am particularly proud of. Its become a competition between my best friends to constantly see who has the next best thing. ROMs, apps, themes, homescreen setups are all a proving ground now. I love it. Its that very thing that i love the most about Android. Making it your own and sharing with others what you have done. Thats what the iPhone doesnt, and will NEVER have.


----------



## st4n 3duardo (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I/we came to android by chance. Me and my wife were changing carriers from alltel to t-mobile we were looking at phone saw that they were having a sell on their phones. So we chose the garmin phone mainly because it was buy 1 get on free(should've been buy 1 get the who shipment free). We kept those for a couple weeks at the most saw that the Vibrant was coming out I liked the specs and the way the phone looked. So i got the vibrant and my wife got some other phone it was quite funny a few days later after messing with my vibrant she traded hers in for the vibrant too cause of the speed. i thought i had bricked my vibrant cause i was trying to root it and guess didnt read all of the steps. Looked everywhere for a solution in all of the forums posted on various sites. Finally got my phone "unbricked". My love for android almost is more of an obsession i love the way i can customize my phone with custom rom's, and themes. I'm what you would call a flashaholic i wait for the latest theme, rom to flash on my phone its constantly change which is what i like about android, Always changing and improving to give me the user a better phone to flash ROMs on.


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

You really want to know the truth of the reason why I fell in love with Android? Lets rewind a little bit back to the grand old year of 2007, I'm just your normal cell phone user, sporting an alright Nokia E65, which back then I thought was the most awesome thing to ever be put on the planet Earth. For my operating system I got a rocking S60 interface, and for hardware I have 3G, WiFi, and bluetooth, not to shabby. But something was missing, something horribly went wrong with this phone, it didn't have a GPS receiver! My dream of using this as my GPS for my car was completely crushed... and so I waited.

Fast forward a bit to 2008, I was really getting fed up with the E65 when I eventually figured out that this phone didn't really amount to anything. So I started to figure out new options, since I was with T-Mobile (and still am to this day), I couldn't really get an iPhone, there were always ways to get an iPhone on the T-Mobile service, but I didn't want to really mess around with it at the time, being a cell phone newbie and all. And then suddenly, BAM, it all happened in one big flash. I've been hearing about Android and it's operating system for quite some time now, but what I wasn't expecting was to be hearing that T-Mobile announced that they would have an Android device on their network. I still remember the day, April 23, 2008, that was the day that I officially fell in love with Android and the rumored HTC Dream device.

And then, exactly 5 months later on September 23, the HTC Dream release date was announced, it was to be coming out on October 22nd, and personally I was ecstatic. I was already planning to throw away my old phone for this brand new sleek one. I thought it was a dream for a phone like this to have so many features, touchscreen, GPS, physical keyboard, WiFi, Bluetooth, 3.2 megapixel camera, microSD card slot, 3.2 inch screen. This phone really did live up to its name of being a dream. In fact, the fact that the operating system was made by google made the phone even all the much better. I loved the smoothness of all my google related accounts working on one phone without any hiccups or problems.

I kept on using the HTC Dream, all the way up to the release of CyanogenMod 6.1, the last un-official ROM for my device. This was the first phone that I actually felt bad that I had to leave this phone for a new one, but then I became happy again, because I knew that even though I would have to get a new phone, all my information from my old one would just seamlessly integrate with my brand new one. To this day I still use an android smartphone, the MyTouch 4G, on the T-Mobile network, and I just couldn't be anymore happy.

So do I really need a new Android phone currently? That's debatable at this moment, considering that my current phone is only a year old at the moment. But, do I really WANT a new Android phone? Heck yes! I would love to follow Android into the next generation of it's awesomeness and what that it has to behold for us. As with every milestone that Google releases a new version of Android, only us the consumers, are really the ones to enjoy everything that is happening. So in closing, if I did have the Galaxy Nexus, I would cherish it as I've done with all of my Android products that I owe. I'm ready for Ice Cream Sandwich, and I'm sure that a bunch of other people are to. I hope everybody gets to experience this operating system just like as they should!


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

I started my love affair with technology and eventually android only a few years back. I always held the ground, "a cell phone I don't need one of those". Then I got a feature phone "only for texting purposes" having a phone that close by was not a necessity. Then came the blackberry, first the pearl then the curve. About half way through my time with the curve a friend of mine came around with a peculiar device, t-mo g1. Huh, I said, what you got there? "Dude, you've never heard of android?" Naw man, wtf are you talking about? "Android is the coolest shiz since the advent of the phone itself". I was needless to say intrigued. I ventured down to my local VZW store to browse at what other "magical android units" were out there. I saw the OG Droid 1, just like that, hooked. There was no way I was walking out of the store without one. I bargained with the sales guy, played with the phone, bought one for my wife, got a great deal and walked out of the store on cloud 10, so much better than cloud 9. I have never looked back, I see people walking down the road with their BBs and iPhones and feature phones a like and I wonder: "do any of these people really know what they are missing?" I know what they're missing and it is far better then anything they hold in their hands. The openness of Android has drawn me to theming and dabbling with building roms (none successful yet, but I'm close). It is such a freeing experience and feeling to carry a dual core, mean internet surfing, texting, do anything you want it to do phone/device/computer/power pack in my pocket. I have since converted all but one of my family to the android world from that of the iPhone and BB alike and every time I get a call about what is the tech to watch or where to look for a new device, I don't say anything but "ANDROID!!!!!" There is nothing else to say to a question like that. Thank you Rootz, Google, Android, and all that have been kind enough to guide me through this wonderful forest of coolness and tech we call Android. I was once in a cave of technical darkness, android and crazy sick devices have helped me find a way out of the cave with the gleaming light of a 4" qhd display and dual cores directing the navigation app telling me which turns to make, all of them end at Android. Thank you.

Zach


----------



## h_zee13 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was always fan of Dragon ball when I was a kid and one of my favorite caracters was Android 18. So when I heard of a phone that was coming out with an OS called Android, I just had to get one. I then found out that Google was behind it which made me want it even more.
I first got a HTC Hero and loved that phone. I was able to do all kind of things that I couldn't do with my nokia n73, so i was in heaven.
I have since owned a Moto Milestone, Nexus One, Nexus S, Moto Xoom, and will eventually get (or win) the Galaxy Nexus.
I got my sister and brother to get Android phones and am currently trying to get my older to get an Android device also.








I like the customization of Android so much that I started learning to theme myself. Currently making themes for MIUI Lockscreen and MagicLocker and hopefully will learn to write my own app someday.


----------



## philicibine (Sep 4, 2011)

So let me take you back... To the days of the first video phones..

I had the first video-calling capable phone available from three UK (motorola a835). I think this was my first email capable phone aswell. All this Internet on your phone malarkey interested me from day one. Right back to the days of text only WAP sites!

I thought you could do so much more with the internet in your pocket. And lookey.. It turns out I was right!! So with my already unhealthy interest in this type of thing.. I started reading up in the forums. I wanted to do crazy things like make my phone into a universal remote. ROFL!!

I then discovered you could de-brand these handsets.. And unlock features etc. My eyes widened!!

Eventually I discovered that the phone I mentioned above could also be flashed with a samsung phones firmware!! I was amazed!! I even took it to a three shop, to demonstrate my power!

I then embarked on a part time career (hobby) of modding my future phones, and those of my friends.

My next most significant device was my sony erricson xperia x1i. Actually made by HTC but re-badged, and with it's slide out qwerty keyboard, it was my first real smartphone. We are now straying into the days where the powers of google are talking about an open source operating system.. Mobile!

I had wm 6.5 on my xperia.. And I loved what it could do, but I hated how it did it. So cumbersome and finicky with the stylus. And complicated to do the most menial tasks. But still.. I had Tom Tom on it.. And being a lorry driver.. Im happy.

But still.. Im hearing these rumours, of open source goodness coming. Lots of geeky hype. So I decided to take a look.

And I found the g1!! It had just been released.. It was open source, so anything could be tinkered with.. I knew there was already a big phone modding community so it kept me reading.. And my interest in the phone grew.

I even found someone had discovered how to run android 0.8 on my xperia!! With a little program called haret.exe. I tried it.. And it gave me hope that I would soon be able to ditch wm 6.5 and have the open sauce!

But development was not quick enough for me (eager beaver) and my upgrade came around.. Just as the HTC magic got released. And I quickly fell head over heals in love!! I got it.. And remember flashing some of the first cm releases.. Like the ones where he was first trying out BFS scheduling. I'm sure I must've been there for cm 1 or 2. Hard to recall.

But right from version 0.8.. My first experience. I knew this was going to be big. And I wanted on the band wagon. And here i am! It seems the people I talk to most are my android / twitter friends. And I can't go more than a couple of weeks without trying a new rom!

Every new feature / development grabs my attention.. Google you rule!

If there was a love story.. This is it @rootzwiki.. So gimme my transformer prime please!

Thanks for reading!

Typed up on my cyanogenmodified touchpad


----------



## dorkboy69 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was sick of my BlackBerry always needing the battery pulled and it being so slow. I was up for an upgrade and used it on an HTC Hero. The Hero was so much faster then my BlackBerry and the touch screen worked great compared to earlier touchscreens I had tried. While looking for a case online I came across a site called XDA and had a look at what it was about, I was hooked from the first post about rooting and the options you have when your phone is rooted.

Two years later and I still think the Android community is the best there is, my children both have Android phones that are rooted and they added there own tweeks to make there friends jealous. The forums at the various sites that I am a member of have been very knowledgeable and questions get answered in a reasonable amount of time.

I currently have an Atrix 4G that is rooted running CM7 and after my wife played with it and seen how great Android is she is ready to dump her BlackBerry for the Samsung Captivate Glide come upgrade time.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was originally an iPhone fanboy, I have all Macs, and just naturally went with the iPhone. Around the end of December 2010, my AT&T 3G microcell stopped working, and stayed out for 2 weeks, leaving me with no service at the house. By Jan 1st I got fed up with it, and ordered a Droid X on Verizon as a holdover until the verizon iPhone comes out. I get the DX on the 3rd, and immediately fall in love with how much i could customize android without even rooting. 24 Hours later, Apple announces the iPhone for Verizon, and I feel a bit disappointed for a moment, but I decide to stick with the DX anyway. Fast forward 11 months, and I already have 3 android devices, the DX, a Xoom, and a Thunderbolt, And i'm looking to add a 4th, The Galaxy Nexus! I never even use my iPhone for anything more than an alarm clock sitting in the corner now, and my iPad doesn't even get that much attention, it just sits there on my desk in a dock hiding wires.


----------



## Marko! (Nov 23, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Blackberry Storm, it was the biggest piece of crap ever. the touch screen was also a giant button that felt like it would break. it was slow buggy and had to restart by pulling out the battery every time an app was installed in the 256MB RAM, (apps were stored with ram or something).

i decided on android after being told about the DROID, it wasnt available here but i looked at the store and found the SGS powered by android, i was amazed at how bright it was, how smooth, the widgets, the apps, and bets of all it felt solid. i waited two months on a list to get it and i loved it to pieces even when it bricked itself.
i tried to install a custom rom on it and bricked it for the second time had it replaced and after 2 more months of waiting i had it for a week before it got stolen...

ill never forget the SGS, it changed my life, ive since added a computer science minor to my degree, started making ROMs, themes and all sorts of tweaks. Android rules my life


----------



## dliontis28 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well it all started with the OG DROID. I had the choice between palm pre and the droid. I wanted something i could make my own and something that would make a statement. I chose the droid and never once dreaded that choice. I used it for music, camera and day to day activities. I took it to europe and used it to take 800 plus pics of memories that i'll never forget. I flashed one rom to the next to get an idea of what i liked and didnt like. It was just really nice to make your phone YOURS. Its nice when you can turn 4 other people from other os's to android operating systems (windows, iphone, palm, and black berry). Everytime i explain or help someone under stand something on the phone, they laugh at me for the excitement that i have towards android. I now am upgraded to the bionic and it was such a great choice. Again, I'm rooted, and use my phone for everything. I stream music, view my pics, keep up with my social circle and keep up on day to day tasks. After the recent news that my wife and i will be starting a family, i will be able to document all the memorable moments from begin to end.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

DEATH OF A WEBSITE:

Here is my story, in my mind it's a happy and upsetting story of getting involved with an Android.

I used to run a website revolving around what I thought was the best phone of its time, the Samsung Omnia.
It only seemed right to give this phone a site which was an escape for upcoming developers, modders and smartphone users alike. For sometime the site started moving along and newer devices started rolling out more and more, an upgrade was inevitable.

I didn't want to get involved with an Iphone as the site was focused on Windows Mobile and I already owned an ipod touch with hardware that was just too locked down.
Around this time Android wasn't really in my radar so Windows Mobile was the OS for me.

I purchased the Omnia 2 which still seemed to be the best option for a smartphone hardware wise. I felt the site would thrive on devices like the Omnia and Omnia 2 but knew that windows mobile was lacking, really lacking. Once the Galaxy S line was announced I was sure that the Fascinate would be my new device but not really thinking how that little green android would impact my site (not including the birth of my two children).

The Fascinate is a beautiful device with only a couple minor complaints. Android on the other hand was an amazing mobile OS, one that was customizable, easy to use and best of all open sourced (for the most part). As time went on I started to ignore the Windows Mobile scene more and more while not contributing to the site. I flashed rom after rom, week by week. I was flashing so many times that I barely got used to the roms I was flashing.

This started hindering my ability to even focus on what my site was doing, I found it easier to just be a member instead of being the admin. Slowly the site moved futher out of my view while this little green android grew on me more and more. All in all my site is just a virtual ghost town while sites like Rootzwiki have become my new found home for my obsession, my Android.


----------



## AdamOutler (Oct 4, 2011)

I was an iPhone user for a few years. I hated it because of the closed nature of the platform. Very little actual development occurred. I finally got fed up and I bought my first Android device. It was a Samsung Captivate. I brought it home and opened it up. I went online and found out how to root it. Before you know it I was flashing firmware..

I bricked my very first Android within an hour of owning it. I couldn't understand how it was possible because I had done research on these System-on-a-Chip platforms and my past experience with well made electronic devices lead me to believe that it was not possible. Well, it was.

I contacted a few people and tried to get information about how to recover my device... Members on various websites, Mobiletechvideos.com, even Samsung... Noone had an answer. Noone could do anything for me. I finally just took the only logical route and ashamedly, I returned the device to AT&T because it had stopped working.

Sometime in the year after that I started researching and developing. I hooked up with a team of Developers called Team Komin. I put alot of work into Andromeda3 and it was decided that I should be the one to release that ROM because I had changed about 90% of the release.

Not long after releasing Andromeda3, I had begun to realise that by releasing a custom ROM I was becoming part of the problem of bricking devices. I wanted to find the solution to the problem rather then assist more people in bricking their devices. And the journey really began.

Over the last few months I have released several pieces of stand-alone software.. It began with wanting to make a safer way to flash. I decided Heimdall would be a good base for a packaging firmware. As a beta test of the Heimdall One-Click system, I came up with One-Click UnBrick . This software recovers a soft-bricked device.

However, One-Click UnBrick was not enough to recover my original bricked device. I needed something more, something permanent, something that could be done one time to a device and make it immortal... After researching with others, I finally came up with The UnBrickable Mod This mod allows you to remove a resistor and attach a wire on any device with a HummingBird processor and put the deivce into download mode.. However, this mod alone does not recover a device. There's a software component called The Ultimate UnBrickable Resurrector Galaxy Infused Edition which will upload Download Mode to a bricked device. This software is actually a combination of two other pieces of software called the Ultimate UnBrickable Resurrector and Mode Detect. You can find the full source and downloads here.

And finally, the last component of my journey to UnBrick devices using a cleaver hack is the loading of firmware. I finally released Heimdall One-Click after 6 months of work. You can make your own One-Clicks here! Also, you can find source and downloads here.

I have done my best to make all my work open and available to the community. You can visit http://developer.adamoutler.com for more source and downloads I've released. Don't take this to be the end of my journey though..

With the release of each new device there's a UnBrickable Mod waiting to happen. I want to get ahold of a Galaxy Nexus, locate the modification and release the hardware modification, software and firmware packages required for developers to unbrick their development devices.

So here's my future plans.. With an UnBrickable Galaxy Nexus in hand, it is my goal to port Ubuntu to the device and work on alternate operating systems. This is my current plan as soon as I can make the Galaxy Nexus UnBrickable.

My story may not be a "Love" story, but it does take a ton of love and devotion to put in the work I've put into these Android devices. I do love Android and each device I make UnBrickable enforces that.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I came over to Android (and more specifically rooting) basically by accident! My good friends, Dylan and Brianna, had told me about the OG Droid (how it was the perfect phone), and I wanted nothing more than to make that my new phone and replace my Samsung Juke, but alas, I did not have sufficient funds to purchase it, so I just went with a LG Dare. Ever since that day, I had been wanting a new phone to replace my LG Dare, and also to shut up my other close friends who had iPhones, and their constant rubbing it in my face, and I had heard of the HTC Thunderbolt with its 4G LTE speeds (this is what truly enticed me because I knew for fact that iPhones weren't 4G, so I would have something over them for once!), so I waited..and waited..and waited..(while still having to endure my friends' taunts because I had bragged of the super phone that I would soon have that would blow their iPhones out of the water, but not having it due to constant delays..oh the agony..) Until it had finally been released, and I purchased it 2 weeks later on May 1, 2011 (take that Cameron! >). The day that would forever change the way that I thought about smartphones, and, coincidentally, the day that Osama bin Laden was captured and killed by Navy Seal 6! I will always remember the day I was introduced to Android because of this unbelievably coincidentally and historic day in our nation's history. Anyway, it was love at first sight. I remember that the first thing that i noticed about the Bolt was it boot animation, and the way that the thunder crashed, and then the overall size of this beast! Then, came my craving for some Gingerbread. Soon after, I learned about rooting from the internet, read and researched THOROUGHLY, and finally attempted it, but failed miserably..or did I? I had at least lowered my firmware, and this was during the time of the crippling OTA for the Bolt that caused the random reboots, which I did not have, because I attempted to root after the update (blessing in disguise)! After a little while, I reattempted and succeeded that time (thanks in part..no..in WHOLE to the fantastic team at the HTC Thunderbolt Forums, thanks again guys) flashed my first dasBAMF Sense 3.0 ROM immediately (Gingerbread!), and began to experience Android the way we were meant to: OPENLY, without restrictions from OEMs and the carriers.The only ironic part is that after I finally manage to root manually, exactly one week later, the much easier, 5 minute Revolutionary root method was released..XP Haha, anyways, now I'm here, running CM7 with an ICS theme and surrounded by other Android lovers, enthusiasts, and advocates, and never looking back. Now to the future: ICS, Jelly Bean, and beyond!

-Android Ayatollah


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had an LG Chocolate Flip before my Droid X, and I absolutely loved it... until one day in August it decided that it wouldn't turn on anymore and overheat when I tried to charge. I had seen ads for the original Droid, and I loved the edgy, hardcore appeal that it gave out, but I told myself I was going to wait until Christmas to get myself a phone.

I went to the Verizon store to get a replacement, and the rep told me that they couldn't order my free replacement Chocolate Flip without charging me because it was in a secondary warehouse, but that I had an upgrade if I wanted to use it. Being the stubborn person that I was, I left the store and placed a call to Verizon to get them to replace my Chocolate Flip, after being told by the rep that the phone people could order it for me without charging me. To my surprise, the phone rep told me that there wasn't a single LG Chocolate Flip left anywhere, and that they could give me some other lousy phone instead.

Finally, I caved and let myself use my upgrade early. I walked into that Verizon store as a common flip-phone user, and walked out with what I considered to be the most powerful Android phone on Earth, the Droid X. The moment I turned it on and saw the droid eye boot animation, I knew I would never go back. I spent hours customizing my homescreen, finding new apps, and learning just how endless the possibilities were. Since then, I've gotten all of my friends and co-workers to get android phones, I've convinced my parents and brother to get them too, and even my girlfriend is rocking an Atrix.

As I think about the future, I know that sooner than later, my Droid X will be replaced by the Galaxy Nexus, a phone we've all been dying to get. When I look at just how far we've come in such a short time, I realize that the thing I love the most about Android is the fast-paced evolution that it creates for manufacturers, developers, and users. As a young man, I sometimes wonder what kind of phone my kids will get some day...and thinking about what that might be only enhances my love for Android even more.


----------



## edgeicator (Jul 19, 2011)

iPhone 3G was my first smartphone as AT&T didn't carry anything else. I started hearing about Android, and it sounded great. I use Google services heavily, so it sounded like a perfect match for me. Sadly, AT&T didn't carry any high-end devicess. I picked up an iPhone 4 on the release date, but soon regretted it. I wasn't following device releases very well at that point, and so a month later the Captivate came out without my knowledge. I instantly regretted my decision to go with the iPhone 4 as I had missed out on a great chance to switch to Android. I started tinkering with Android on my Uncle's Droid X a few months later and fell instantly in love with the customizability of the homescreens and launcher. Later on, I got my first taste of custom ROMs when one of my other uncles picked up a captivate himself. It took me some time to figure it out, but I managed to install Cognition on it. I was amazed at how much better it ran on Cognition vs the stock ROM. I knew I had to get my hands on an Android device. In February of this year, my sister's upgrade date came up, and she was looking to get an iPhone 4. Seeing this prime opportunity, I gave her my iPhone 4 and used her upgrade to get myself an Atrix. It was a breath of fresh air compared to the locked down nature of iOS. But still, the bootloader was unlocked so I was still limited in what I could do. In the meantime, I changed ROMs on my uncle's Captivate to MIUI, which he simply loved. This time around, it was a much simpler task for me to do. Finally, the Atrix got its bootloader unlocked and freed me from the mess that is Motoblur. I installed CM7 on my Atrix the second a beta release came out and haven't looked back since. Now I am eagerly waiting for the Galaxy Nexus to hopefully come stateside on AT&T so that I can grab a vanilla device and have fun tinkering with it. Being able to run emulators and tinker with the device among other great things has totally changed the way I interact with phones. The iPhone simply gave me better games and the ability to browse the web. Android has given me so much more than that.


----------



## jasonfreeland (Aug 22, 2011)

Prior to switching to android, the last smart phone I had purchased was a Hitatchi G1000 (windows mobile). That device tried to be to many things at once and kind of turned me off phone PDAs and I ended up using a Dell Axim and a regular cell. I was given a couple of different iPhones as hand me downs, but was left wanting at the closed architecture. I made the switch to android with the Evo 4G on release day and haven't looked back. I recently upgraded to an Evo 3D just for the dual core processor and memory upgrade and keep it rooted and running what I decide and not a single company or my carrier. It will be a long time if ever that I buy a device I can't root.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Where should I start? My first Android phone was a Droid X I received as a gift from my parents last Christmas. However, my Android journey did not begin there. Prior to my Droid X, I spent countless hours researching Android, understanding how it operates, and falling more in love with open source. Apple makes a phenomenal product as well, but the third party Android developer community is really what sold me over. My only regret was that I wish I had gone with HTC instead of Motorola from the start, but that's a different story altogether.

December 22nd marked the day my I drove out of the city to meet up with my parents at their local Verizon store. The sheer excitement of finally getting what I had been reading about for months was overwhelming. I was immediately impressed with the ability to multitask and sync every digital element of my life to my phone. Facebook, Skype, college email, Gmail, Picasa, and other services suddenly became available with a click of a button, and any updates or messages were easily accessible on the go. It sure beat waiting until I got home to check something!

It took me a little while to get into the root community since college and life in general can be pretty time consuming. With that said, it didn't stop me from researching how to root, flash custom ROMs, and get that nasty bloatware off of my phone. Since I hadn't experienced anything else, I thought running the stock OTA was lightning fast. Needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised after rooting my phone and flashing a custom ROM. The increased speed and memory efficiency made my Droid X feel like a next generation phone.

Fortunately, my first attempt at rooting was a success thanks to the many wonderful Android communities out there. RootzWiki, XDA, and DroidXForums provided a wealth of information and made rooting painless and fun. Since my Droid X, I have now moved to the HTC Droid Incredible 2 and am experiencing the joy of a fully unlocked phone. From the first day I got my Android phone to flashing new kernels and ROMs, I have enjoyed every moment of my Android experience.


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have always been a big fan of technology. I am constantly updating my computer. I have numerous large screen TV, the last been LED just so I could say I had an LED TV. The last piece of technology I embraced was the "smart phone". I had my first cell phone living in Israel. It was simple with a green and black screen. The only game it had was snake. When I returned to the states I obtained a cell phone here but always had just basic phones with no internet access.

I work in medicince and I see multiple patients a day where a lot of them are on disability. I still have my simple phone and they would come in with their fancy smart phones (generally iPhones). After about a year I decided to make the move. Since all my patient whom are on social security disability and don't have jobs have them I should get one. I never really considered an iPhone.

I purchased a DroidX and am still using it today. I am very happy that I chose the android operating system. Most of the people that I know who have owned but an iphone and an android phone have preferred the android phone. I will have to say I never get bored. My daily schedule is on the phone and I can look up lab work and many other applications that I can use at work. This is now the most valuable piece of technology that I own. Now I am about to make the tablet leap to the TF201.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just remember the "Icrap" coming out for ATT and I refused to switch from Verizon to ATT. I was hoping that the Icrap would come to Verizon but.......we all know how long that took. In the mean time I was looking up alternative smart phones that would be equivalent and what do you know I stumbled across the droid. I purchased that the first day it came out and have been a fan ever since. I have had just about every droid in the lineup except for the RAZR because well we all know what I'm waiting on lol. I love the widgets, and I love the fact that I have an actual app drawer so that I can keep my wallpaper from getting so cluttered. I fell in love with the talk to text and the Google search talk that was out well before siri lol. I really love the notification bar that Icrap stole for OS5 lol. I also have to root every device I get my hands on for ROMs, kernels, over clocking, themes, etc so thank GOD for these amazing DEVS. I am in the military and in my office I have converted about 10 people over from the Icrap to Android once they saw what my phones were capable of and I have proof lol. There is just too much that this operating system can do that I love and will never betray and its only getting better with the addition of android 4.0 which I will be standing in line at Verizon when the nexus prime comes out. Droid does always has and always will DROOOOOOIIIIIIDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## nemeth2027 (Aug 3, 2011)

To be honest, as recently as January of this year I never wanted a smartphone and didn't understand why anyone would want to pay $30/mth for a data package. Then my LG Chocolate Touch's touch screen died in February. And i wanted a phone to get my work e-mail. Everyone I know has an iPhone, just to be different I decided on buying the Fascinate. I'm so happy I made the android choice.!

I had no idea how much you could customize the UI experience. I've never taken any computer science or program classes but I've always tinkered eith computers. Within a month I got bored/anoyyed with the stock TW experience. I started with rooting, then voodooing and then came Jt's gingerbread ROM. That's when the flashing began! My wife couldn't understand why I would be up late at night reloading my apps all the time (she too has an iPhone). So over the summer I flash Jt's GB ROM then CM7, then Jt's VGB, and host of other tweaks.

Now I'm back on TW, well actually Nitsuj's Ressurection TW ROM. And this finance person with no java, c++, or any other computer programing knowledge is try to learn how to theme. Being inspired by chopper's ICS theme for TSM's Pool Party ROM. I've made some headway but its hard. TW makes porting themes difficult, especially with the dialer. But instead of being discouraged I keep reading and reading. And with the help of everyone on rootwiki and other resources on the internet i feel like i will eventually be able to do it.

I think thats the best thing about the android community. There are tons of people who are willing to lend a helping hand by answering questions or giving advise. I think thats why i find myself wanting to do more and more. Who knows maybe one day ill but able to develop an app, but let's take it one step at a time.

Thanks everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## jhtech (Nov 23, 2011)

My android love story began with the G1 from T-Mobile. Being a T-mobile employee at the time (no longer employed by them), I was eager to try this "new thing" called android and see if it really was a competitor or if it even had a chance. I instantly fell in love. The browser was snappy (even on EDGE, I was not one of the first 3g markets at that time), the music player just worked, and there were so many apps. Plus it was AFFORDABLE! I loved my G1 well into its first year. Then I moved to Best Buy mobile, where I realized there was this new thing from android called the "droid" line from Motorola and Verizon. I was dying to try it so I signed up and sure enough, it was AWESOME, like I remember. This was a jump from 1.5 to 2.1, what a change a generation of devices makes. I loved the free navigation, the music player was improved, of course there was 3g, and also there was a great amount of apps, now having been around for 3+ years. I've tried the iPhone, Ive tried blackberries, but I just keep coming back to Android. Why? Because its open, easy to use and easy to modify. I love that rooting is possible and "somewhat" supported by the manufacturers, I love that you can side-load whatever you want, even if it is not in the market(s) that are out there. I now own a Motorola Photon 4G, and an Asus transformer, both of which I LOVE! My wife had an EVO 4g which unfortunately died on her, and now she is rocking an EVO 3d, which again, she loves! Android is by far the most compelling operating system out there, and will be around for YEARS to come. I know Google won't abandon it, as it leads in market share and more! But I really want to develop for android and learn more about it! That's why I am entering this contest, so thanks, RootzWiki, for letting me share my love story for android!


----------



## ronoffringa (Jun 16, 2011)

The thing that I love most about Android is that I've been able to easily root and flash ROMs onto my phone (much easier than with WinMo). I decided to buy my first smartphone about a month or two before the DROID ads first ran. It was a HTC Touch Pro2 running Windows Mobile 6.1. When WinMo 6.5 was released I wanted to get my hands on it, so I figured out how to hack it onto my device. From that point on I began trying different ROMs on my TP2. As I ran into more issues with the phone (the stock software had a few bugs) I was eventually allowed to upgrade to the Droid Eris. Following some massive issues with the Eris (it would vibrate on a call, but the screen wouldn't be responsive until towards the end of the chance to pick up) I was given a Motorola Droid and then the Droid 2. Since then I've moved on to the Droid Incredible. From the TP2 to the Inc I've loved running custom software on my phone. I started with PPC Geeks and then moved on to XDA for my Android hacks. As soon as I heard about RootzWiki I moved over here to start playing with ROMs for the Droid2 and the Incredible and I've been in love ever since.


----------



## somesing (Jun 14, 2011)

Customizing my phones has always been very important and addictive to me. I bet there's a lot of people that use this forum that remember the program BitPim. Thanks to BitPim, I've modified literally every single cell phone I've ever owned, starting with an LG VX7000. That was the first cell phone I ever had, and I remember how cool I thought it was that I could change the carrier text and set my own custom ring tones I made with Audacity. I moved on to an LG EnV... big upgrade, right? I did the same thing with it, and I thought it was cool that I had customized it to it's maximum potential, though that potential was very little. I had the EnV for more than 2 years and it was definitely time for me to get something new. I had a friend that had a CDMA Hero and he'd had it for some time. I played around with it a little bit when he first got it, and he kept it stock for quite some time. Months later I was hanging out with him and he'd told me how he'd rooted it to get rid of ads and use wireless tethering occasionally. I remember thinking "what is this "root" thing you mention?" and I started researching just what was all possible with that phone after gaining root access. As someone that has always been a fan of modifying phones, the possibilities blew me away. A short time later I found myself talking him into trying Cyanogenmod 6 to see what it was all about. It was confusing at first but we got it all sorted out, and after we flashed it and gapps and set a few things up, the difference in performance was astounding. It was definitely the first ten minutes that I used Cyanogenmod that I knew my upgrade would be going to an Android phone. My brother and I each got a Droid X on a BOGO sale, and I quickly rooted and started looking into custom roms. I was disappointed that there was no Cyanogenmod available at the time due to the bootloader situation, and 2nd-init wasn't around at that time, but Liberty 1.5 and Rubix tied me over pretty well until the Thunderbolt came out. My sister broke her flip phone and was going to upgrade to a Droid X, so we agreed I'd get the Thunderbolt with her upgrade and give her the Droid X for free. The Thunderbolt has been a total joyride. The slew of Sense ROMS that came out within a couple weeks of owning it, Cyanogenmod 7 alphas within a couple months, lots of kernel options, just the entire development community behind it has been amazing and has made it really fun to own. It made me realize what this community is really all about - fun. More fun than I'd imagined possible. In short, customization is what brought me to Android, and the fun I have experimenting with things, as well as the community behind all of that, is what's going to keep me with Android.


----------



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

It all began at the end of 7th grade, when I was still a young boy. My friend had a G1, it was the first smartphone i've seen other than and Iphone 2g. I feel in love with it, from that day on I started bugging my parents about getting me the G1 (didn't get my first phone till the end of 8th grade). I got tired of reading android and tech news and sought out for an android phone on craigslist. My friend sold me a G1 for 85 bucks and i put cyanogen mod on it. It was the best thing ever. Then i upgraded to nexus one, g2, motorola atrix, htc inspire, and now i'm back at my g1 waiting for the nexus prime. Android changed my parents view on mobile tech. They used to believe phones were only for calling and now they use an atrix and inspire. They use them as cameras, sending emails, and watching tv. They love android and so do I. Have HP touchpad running cm7, gotta love the devs







Been at many tech shows trying different phones, ios is too plain for me. ANDROID FTW!!


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

My journey into android started on July 17th, 2010 with the Samsung Captivate. I was on vacation in San Diego, I had spent two weeks prior drooling over youtube videos. Desperate to get my hands on it as soon as possible I started calling around to all the local AT&T shops, luck would have it, the first one I called had two in-stock and willing to sell me one a day early!

I hurried and packed up my daughter and wife and found the closest Apple store to return my iPhone 4. Oddly enough I ended up in the Microsoft store asking where the Apple store was, pretty embarrassing. Once at the Apple store I returned the phone and was on my way back to the car. Unfortunately that didn't work as well as I had planned. This mall was massive and I made a wrong turn somewhere along the way and ended up on the wrong side of the mall in the wrong parking garage. Both sides used the same colors, and I walked up all 5 stories of both parking complexes thinking my wife had left without me. About an hour into my adventure I spotted a mall cop driving around and flagged him down. I told him my story and he simply replied, "Did you check the parking garages on the other side of the mall?". *facepalm* He was kind enough to drive thru every garage until we found my wife and daughter sitting right where I left them.

By the time I made it back to the car I was exhausted and my feet were killing me. My wife was freaking out thinking I had be abducted and obviously had no way to contact me because I just returned my only phone. It was already to late to make it to the AT&T kiosk to pick up the Captivate, so we went back to our hotel and ordered in.

After the next morning the rest is history. I created my first rom, "Cognition" for the Captivate a few months later and have since ported it to many other devices with thread views in excess of 1.5mil. and downloads not to far behind.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine is a pretty simple story. Last year, I needed a new phone. I refuse to buy any Apple product, due to their software policy. After a little bit of searching, I discovered Android, and it's openness. It being developed by Google, who I'm still convinced will eventually take over the world, was a plus. A little more searching showed me the HTC Incredible and how to root and mod it. My wife bought me it as a homecoming present, and showed up on Green Ramp with it, and I knew I chose the right phone. Pretty straight forward from there, of rooting, flashing several ROMs, before settling on CyanogenMod. Now I'm currently building nightly kangs for the Incredible, and I'm looking into ways to improve CM. I also still flash every nightly; probably an addiction.


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not one to enter contests, i usually never win anything... But i can't help but to share with u guys my infatuation with Android... It was 2004. I was a troubled youth, despite what i had going for me. I was into gangs, drugs, illegal activities and the whole 9. Before i discovered the world of smartphones, technology and such, i wasn't even into phones and tech period. I was all about sports. I was an All-American Track & Field athlete, coming outta good ol' Kentucky. I didn't have a cell phone until i graduated high school. I went with T-Mobile, and i picked my first cell phones, a Motorola V300. I think that's where my first experiment with mobile customization came into play. I always used to change the face covers, and i ended up putting the flashing lights under the number pads. My phone was the dopest DUMBPHONE around. I ended up switching to AT&T (Cingular Wireless then...) because they had a nice LG phone i wanted. Stayed with them for a lil bit, but i ended up switching to Sprint. I chose the Samsung A900, a black phone that looked like a RAZR. I loved it, i had video wallpapers and video ringtones, i was on top of the world. I then switched to Verizon, to test out their service. I ended up back with T-Mobile due to their awesome customer service. Along came 2007. I was new to Google, and still wasn't thinking about technology and such, let along a smartphone. I heard about this phone that Apple was supposedly working on. I had since moved to Naples, Florida. I heard it was gonna be a game changer, internet, email, maps, all that in one pocketable device. Well the iPhone dropped, and i checked it out, i had cash in hand to get one. But i wasn't impressed for some reason... it just wasn't cutting it for me. Sure, the screen was big, nice fluid animation, but it seemed boring.

December 2007 changed a lot. I heard rumors that Google was making a "Googlephone". So i read into it. And kept reading. And digging... Until i saw the first prototype. Definately wasn't impressed. Looked like a Blackberry! I hate those things! A guy i know knew a guy who worked for Google. He told me it was just a prototype and that the hardware would be a touch screen device with a keyboard made by HTC. I never had heard of that company. Skip to September of 2008. I had seen the press release of the T-Mobile G1, and was anticipating the release. I was rocking a Moto RAZR 2, man it was nice. Loved it. But i was curious about the G1. I was dating a girl who worked for T-Mobile. She called me up while at work and said she had a surprise for me, and i went up to they store. As soon as i walked in she throws this black slab of something at me. I catch it. I look and HOLY SH*T its the G1!!! A full month before the actual release date! She let me take it home to play with for a few days. I WAS IN LOVE. After i gave it back, i was having withdrawals lol. Well i purchased it on the day it came out, and started using it. After a a lil while, i started hearing about rooting and a guy they called Cyanogen. I could never get the root right tho. I used Craigslist to contact a guy to root my phone and install it. And from there, my technology addiction was born. I found out about XDA Developers, and went from there.

I soon met my girlfriend in 2009, and we had found out she was pregnant. We moved into our apartment. She was stuck on a dumb phone. I gave her my G1 and moved on to the HD2, because i heard i could install Android on it. Got one from Craigslist and had it running Sense 2.0 in 15 mins lol. Well my wife wanted one also. Got her one and gave her the same thing. Soon our daughter was born, May 25th, 2010. 2 days before my birthday. I was making money putting Android on peoples HD2's, and i heard of the Samsung Vibrant... Purchased one and that's when i realized i had an addiction lol. Android was it. It had it all.

Since then, i have moved on to Verizon, and purchased Droid Charges for me and my lady. At the moment, im currently using a Droid Bionic. Rooted of course. Ive also moved from XDA to RootzWiki, due to the community being a whole lot more helpful here and its just an overall excellent experience. I got married during this time and we had another child, a baby boy. Honestly without Android, i really don't think me and my wife would be where we are. She didn't find me all that interesting in the beginning. I changed them thoughts. She loves my nerdness now. She used to pick on people like me. Now she realizes that without us nerds, this world wouldn't be what it is today. Whenever she gets a new phone, she always asks "can u root it for me and give me a pink theme? Pleeeeeeeaaaasssse?" Lol! I was a troubled youth, and Android changed that. I grew to love the aspect of change, how rapidly tech is evolving and where its leading. Android kept me off the streets, always tryina find the next greatest ROM or theme. It kept my mind off the bad side of life. I've been out of that life for close to 3 years now.

I didn't write this to win anything (although it would be nice lol). I wanted to share how technology, Android in general, influenced my drive to be a better man. A better person. A better husband and dad. My wife is appreciative of the things i do, despite my addiction lol. Because of Android, i am starting classes next year to learn how to code and write programs and make my own Android ROMS. Something i NEVER would've considered 4 years ago. Android has changed me for the better. Thanks Google, for making me a better person. And thank you RootzWiki for giving me the oppurtunity to share my experience. I appreciate it!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> I'm not one to enter contests, i usually never win anything... But i can't help but to share with u guys my infatuation with Android... It was 2004. I was a troubled youth, despite what i had going for me. I was into gangs, drugs, illegal activities and the whole 9. Before i discovered the world of smartphones, technology and such, i wasn't even into phones and tech period. I was all about sports. I was an All-American Track & Field athlete, coming outta good ol' Kentucky. I didn't have a cell phone until i graduated high school. I went with T-Mobile, and i picked my first cell phones, a Motorola V300. I think that's where my first experiment with mobile customization came into play. I always used to change the face covers, and i ended up putting the flashing lights under the number pads. My phone was the dopest DUMBPHONE around. I ended up switching to AT&T (Cingular Wireless then...) because they had a nice LG phone i wanted. Stayed with them for a lil bit, but i ended up switching to Sprint. I chose the Samsung A900, a black phone that looked like a RAZR. I loved it, i had video wallpapers and video ringtones, i was on top of the world. I then switched to Verizon, to test out their service. I ended up back with T-Mobile due to their awesome customer service. Along came 2007. I was new to Google, and still wasn't thinking about technology and such, let along a smartphone. I heard about this phone that Apple was supposedly working on. I had since moved to Naples, Florida. I heard it was gonna be a game changer, internet, email, maps, all that in one pocketable device. Well the iPhone dropped, and i checked it out, i had cash in hand to get one. But i wasn't impressed for some reason... it just wasn't cutting it for me. Sure, the screen was big, nice fluid animation, but it seemed boring.
> 
> December 2007 changed a lot. I heard rumors that Google was making a "Googlephone". So i read into it. And kept reading. And digging... Until i saw the first prototype. Definately wasn't impressed. Looked like a Blackberry! I hate those things! A guy i know knew a guy who worked for Google. He told me it was just a prototype and that the hardware would be a touch screen device with a keyboard made by HTC. I never had heard of that company. Skip to September of 2008. I had seen the press release of the T-Mobile G1, and was anticipating the release. I was rocking a Moto RAZR 2, man it was nice. Loved it. But i was curious about the G1. I was dating a girl who worked for T-Mobile. She called me up while at work and said she had a surprise for me, and i went up to they store. As soon as i walked in she throws this black slab of something at me. I catch it. I look and HOLY SH*T its the G1!!! A full month before the actual release date! She let me take it home to play with for a few days. I WAS IN LOVE. After i gave it back, i was having withdrawals lol. Well i purchased it on the day it came out, and started using it. After a a lil while, i started hearing about rooting and a guy they called Cyanogen. I could never get the root right tho. I used Craigslist to contact a guy to root my phone and install it. And from there, my technology addiction was born.
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing, good read

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> Pretty amazing, good read
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Thank u sir. Greatly appreciated that someone would read my story.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> Thank u sir. Greatly appreciated that someone would read my story.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Read it? I loved it! You have a really great story, and I am glad that you have such a wonderful experience with Android and Google.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was always into wondering how stuff works before Android.....
When I heard of the G1 and Android, I thought that an open source mobile OS(First I head of) could be game changing in the world of smartphones (and it was, obviously)..... I thought to myself, "So I can build from source and run...and that's it? No closed source drivers?" When I got my G1, the first thing I did was grab a RC29 DREAIMG and root it. Ever since then I've been loving Android and its openness. I love how you can replace almost any part of the system with third party apps. The community is also great...aside from a few kangers back when everyone wanted Sense on their G1..... Overall, Android has made me a happier person knowing what exactly is going on inside my phone.


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

What's not to love about Android??? once you get a rooted device in your hand the possibilities are endless... I would hate to be stuck with one OS/ROM on a device... The Dev's in the Android world are just amazing by keeping new stuff coming to our phones... I could never own nothing other than an Android!!!


----------



## pulptastic (Nov 3, 2011)

For a long time I resisted getting a cell phone. In the winter of 2004 I was given a pay as you go phone that I lost within a couple weeks. In fall of 2005 I took the plunge for a "real" phone from verizon and opted for the most basic non-flip phone I could find. I used that dinosaur until fall of 2008. In 2007 one of my housemates bought an iphone. I played with it some, thought it was kinda neat, but was not too keen on apple products based on the ipod sync process.

In 2008. The new android phone hype started, and I keenly listened. The G1 itself looked neat but being on T-mobile it was not an option for me at the time so I was in a holding pattern waiting for a verizon android device.

Shortly after, I moved into a new apartment that had frustratingly terrible verizon service. I got just enough signal in 2 small locations to maintain a phone call. My mom visited and her phone on at&t worked great. That was the last straw, I went to best buy a week or two later and bought the iphone, being the only real smartphone on at&t at the time. I felt dirty about it, I absolutely hated dealing with itunes ans the black box model. Things would not transfer correctly and I had no way of knowing what was wrong without a bunch of tedious trial and error. Also, the itunes software was a huge hog on my windows desktop, locking up for seconds to minutes during syncing whenever I pluggged in my phone. Having a full web browser and google maps was great though so I put up with it.

I kept my eye on android phones though. The HTC hero came out and looked like a fantastic phone, but again on t-mobile. I was tempted to jump ship, but it just wasn't yet right. Then in november 2009 I was living in a new apartment with excellent verizon service and the droid was dropped on the world. I bought two that weekend, one for me and one for my GF, and sold my jailbroken iphone on ebay to cover the at&t etf and then some. This was my dream phone. It had google voice integration, google navigator, sd card that could mount to a pc as removable storage, and a better web browsing experience than my iphone 3g. Not to mention verizon coverage, which barring my previous apartment was stellar. I knew I had found home, and I could never be comfortable wth an idevice now that I know what android is capable of.


----------



## LZLandingZone (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorta new here, but have been lurking for a bit, and also on XDA.

My story? My mother and I were setting up a new Sprint account in February of 2010, and that is where I got my first actual hands on time with an Android handset, namely, the Samsung Moment. Now this wasn't the greatest of phones, but it did its best to provide people with a new phone OS experience. Naturally, things went downhill after awhile, and Sprint pulled it from the device lineup early. So, being naturally curious, I looked for ways to better the phone. So I Google "Samsung Moment hacks", and it brings me to SDX Developers, where I learned my first rooting process, flashing custom .tar files through the CL15 updater (still remember the name of it to this day). And low and behold, I flashed my first ROM, with a JoeyKrim kernel. Was in love with the phone, and especially enjoyed the rooting options. I loved the fact I could truly make it my own, through theming, changing out fonts, and flashing custom framework files. As time passed, the phone became outdated, and thus needed to be replaced, which I then upgraded to the HTC Evo. So far, I love this phone, but it has begun to show its age. With every thing becoming dual-core, and soon to be next year, quad-core, it's time for me to retire this handset. Since buying this handset, I have flashed at least twenty five ROMs, and I love it just as much as I did on the Moment. So with this RootzWiki, if I did win this amazing device, I'd cherish it like a child.









Respectfully submitting, from a Linux based device,
LZLandingZone.

Good luck to everyone else out there!


----------



## hett (Sep 2, 2011)

I came to Android because of a love of open source software, customization, and Google. It was a long, on-again-off-again love affair that began with the first rumors of a Google-headed mobile OS, waxed and waned over the years during glimpse after glimpse, prototype after prototype, until at last the G1 was announced. I was already a T-Mobile customer, so fate, it seemed, had been in my favor all along.

In the months preceding its announcement, my long-held mentality of phones as useless beyond calls, texts, and perhaps taking pictures had begun to fade. I bought a Nokia 5300, a simple slider running Symbian S40. It was a nice phone, and I loved its big screen. It became the first phone that I ever tweaked, restoring it to factory settings and removing the software blocks T-Mobile had put in place; I installed Google Maps, Gmail, and the works. I thought I was so cool, and eagerly showed off my tricked out phone to my friends.

Later that year, I moved to New York to work in Manhattan. It was my first time in an area with 3G, and suddenly my phone was not cutting the mustard, not by a long shot. I called up T-Mobile and I haggled with them over the phone, and in the end they agreed to sell me a TM-506 at new customer price. It was a really nice flip phone, and I played with this one similarly, unlocking functions disabled by the carrier, installing Opera Mini and experiencing an open web experience on a phone for the first time. It changed my daily routine significantly. I was completely blown away by the limitless access to information I suddenly possessed. I was constantly on my phone, browsing the web, watching YouTube, and I knew that I'd never be able to go back to using a "regular" phone again.

When the G1 came out, I was still in Manhattan with my TM-506. There was a T-Mobile store a few blocks away from my office, and I would often stop by on my lunch break to play with the G1 and test its features. It became a bit of a joke among the employees there because of how often I stopped in without buying anything. I finally explained to the employees that I had already upgraded my phone twice within the last year, the most recent one only a couple of months prior. Still, when I finally walked into that store with cash on hand, they were able to get me a partial discount, which I eagerly paid to become the proud owner of my first smartphone.

Experiencing the true customization of Android, even in its infancy, was a breakthrough for me. It became my organizer, phone, MP3 player -- it made like, three or four other electronics that I owned obsolete. Watching Android grow from the rough-n-tumble days of 1.0 into the fully-grown robot it has become has become something of an obsession, or at the very least a major hobby of mine. I remember when there was no on-screen keyboard, and you had to slide the phone open to type anything at all, and now here I am, able to remotely access my laptop from a city away so I can initiate a large download before I get home, able to stream Netflix, play 3D games, and truly customize the OS to suit my needs: I run a custom theme, with custom icons, using CM7.1 on my Thunderbolt -- the successor to both my original G1 and the Droid that followed it -- to fully achieve the experience I desire in a smartphone. I work for a major electronics retailer and deal with cell phones on a daily basis, and there is simply no other mobile platform out there today that offers me the same level of flexibility and power that Android has given me, and until there is, there's no doubt I'll be looking to the green robot for my mobile computing needs.


----------



## TKmac02 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dark night of my soul!
The LG dumbphone must go!
Galaxy S II

Works like no other can
Apps work like lighting in hand!
Irresistible

Why did I wait long?
This new Samsung is the bomb!
I am in phone love


----------



## aljohnson34 (Nov 24, 2011)

My love story starts with the silliest reason of all&#8230; "Andy", the little Android, was just plain adorable! I would see him dressed up in different outfits to match whatever was being discussed. Security, he was a guard, Evil, he had horns, Fun, Andy was skateboarding. This was the hook that made me ask "Just what is Android?". What I discovered was a smart OS, for smart people, that was accessible to all. Android is not a status symbol, but an OS that gets work done and enhances our lives.

Creating compelling apps for Android was relatively easy for any developer or non-developer who was willing to dive in. Even kids were given a chance to create pretty slick and creative android apps with App Inventor. Android encouraged everyone to learn programming (unlike iOS). Even a person like me has made a sample app or two that I have installed on my phone for my personal enjoyment. Android encourages personal growth. If you want to dive deep into the kernel, you can. If you want to try your hand at rooting or installing custom ROMS, you can. Being a geeky nerd is now something to be proud of.

Community is often a word you hear when talking about Android. Boy, does it have a great community of users, who want to learn and share knowledge. I am sure everyone who is reading this has posted a question on a forum and found a wealth of awesome people willing to answer their question (asking nothing in return).

My latest infatuation with Android has become the ADK (Android Open Accessory Development Kit). The DIY electronics movement powered by Arduino and Android is just another example of how ordinary people can create extraordinary things. Having your plants twitter you when they need water, a microwave that plays you-tube clips letting you know when your food is done, controlling your lights with your phone, there is really no limit to what we can all create. Our only limit is our imagination.

Now that we have Ice Cream Sandwich and the Galaxy Nexus, we have a whole new world to explore. I cannot wait to hear how everyone takes Android and makes it their own.

That is why I chose Android. It gives everyone the power to learn, grow, create, and connect in their own unique way. Good luck to everyone who posted. This community ROCKS!


----------



## woozlewuzzle (Nov 25, 2011)

My journey to owning an Android cellphone(Samsung Galaxy I9000) first began when I was looking for a MP3 player, (gotta start somewhere right?) Now, this was when Apple's iPod Touch was all the rage and was actually steps away from purchasing one in the store but I hesitated. I instead bought the Cowon S9 which was a fantastic choice but looking back on my decision to not go with the iPod Touch would of meant me getting sucked into Apple's ecosystem which would of meant that my first choice for a smartphone would of been the iPhone.

Now, the iPhone was still a very tempting choice because of its appeal and uniqueness(in terms bringing a fully colour touchscreen to the market) but I started to read about the strict lock down that Apple decided to do and then, I finally saw it. The HTC G1/Dream, it was amazing, the keyboard, the look, everything. Unfortunately, I didn't have enough money to buy the G1 but I waited and saw the Android explosion into the phone market and I couldn't be more ecstatic. When the time was right, I bought my first smartphone, the Samsung I9000 and couldn't be more happy about my choice. The freedom Android provides is amazing but it couldn't be Android without the backing of the amazing developers for Android. Personally, I'm using MIUI on my phone and the amount of themes on it is breathtaking. Compared to the blandness Apple (It's all the same across all the users) whereas Android users all have different personalities about their phone which makes their own. It's amazing to see how far Android has succeeded and the support that developers provide.

I have no regrets to go with Android and with the recent release with the Galaxy Nexus, is great to see how far it has come. The diversity that Android provides is great for consumers and great for the phone market. Simply put, Android has the most diverse library of phones to meet all different needs of consumers and with the backing of developers you're guaranteed longevity of your Android phone.


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh boy. I'm not sure if it'll matter that I'm an obvious newbie to the website who was directed here by a friend but here it goes!

My first Android device is the HTC Incredible S; its recent but it's my first real taste of Android. Oddly enough, I had recommended that my girlfriend get her Samsung Galaxy S after reading up on the Android OS and following it since the early days of the G1, and before that when it was looking rather bare. I had been using an Apple iPhone 3G. But I had long ago declared that my next device would be something that didn't cause blood curdling each time I had to push through a software update and jump through holes just to get it jailbroken. To be real frank, I would have been happy to just get to play with the Galaxy S; if only I didn't begin to use it more often than she and insist on trying out custom ROMs (something that she still has not agreed to).

So that's it; I got my Android because I couldn't tinker with my girlfriend's. The ability to tinker with the ROMs and reflash virtually daily has been a hoot. Oh, and the other thing... *I can change the damn keyboard.* When I discovered that, I just about blew a load in my pants. Best thing ever. I unfortunately couldn't break my contract to get a new Android, and could definitely not buy it outright at full price so I got my Incredible S used (in pretty rough condition) hoping to get some playtime with the software.

Now if you asked me what I like best about Android?

I haven't yet had to spend *an entire day* trying to jailbreak the damn thing. Yes, I've spent a day working on one that didn't quite like to pass authentication.
I could reflash the phone while_ on the bus_. I didn't have to endure an entire day without a functioning phone just because iOS decided to crap out on me.
Multi-tasking.
Drag and drop music? Damn straight! I don't have to re-sync an entire phone with a different computer just because I wanted to pick up a single damn song.
USB drive? Ugh yes.
The ability to switch between Virtuous, CM7, and MIUI every other day. Oh, and CM7 nightlies.
Google integration. I've had a love affair with Google for as long as I can remember; nothing beats the integration.
You mean voice navigation included for free? Say it 'aint so!
Flash. Sure, I don't always need it. But that moment you do... it's glorious.
_*Android naming conventions.*_ They're so delicious.

Thanks for the opportunity to participate in the contest







.


----------



## Elephant Never (Nov 25, 2011)

Why did I choose Android?

The truth is, I haven't chosen Android; not yet at-least. I've always wanted to choose Android but the iOS devices just had the smoothness, apps and beauty that kept bringing me back to the platform. I really wished an Android device could offer all those things on the same level the iOS devices did...and then Honeycomb came out. Honeycomb was a huge step in an amazing direction, but it wasn't QUITE there yet; and even Google acknowledges this. So I figured I'd wait and see what the next upgrade would provide, to see how Google would unify the OS across tablets and smartphones.

Fast forward to October 19th, I stayed awake much longer than I should've to catch this conference and I'm glad that I did, because I was immediately impressed by what I saw. Google had finally done it, they had finally created the OS that would rival and even surpass iOS. The smoothness, the beauty, the intuitiveness it was all there in abundant amounts.

That's when I knew my next phone just had to be an Ice Cream Sandwich phone, the Galaxy Nexus in particular as it is the first one of course!

So my Android love-story? It hasn't begun yet, it's merely just a crush I have on Android now.

It's up for you guys to be the matchmakers that bring us together.

thanks for reading!


----------



## zulham15 (Nov 25, 2011)

my love for mobile OS starts long ago in 2004. I saw an article about variety of mobile os, from palm to windows CE and decided i would buy myself one . I live in a 3rd world country so electronic prices are significant compared to our average monthly salary and at that time I'm still in high school. I ended up saving money for months and finally settled on 2nd hand casio pocket PC, originally released in 2002, very vintage, but that's what my money's good for. i didn't even have a computer so i have to borrow my friend's for installing softwares and such. I play hard with it for about 2 and 1/2 years until it fry up. Couple of months later, my best friend offered to fix it up for significant amount of money, i ultimately agreed and give him the money, but ends up it's a fraud and i lost contact with him ever since, it's very shocking and i don't know what to think about that.

in 2008 Android was announced along with T mobile G1, i fell in love with it being revolutionary, with huge amount of apps and how it's produced by many device vendors. but i definitely can't afford it, i planned to save some money for it, but they ended up used for my other needs, like notebook and college books and i started to forgot about it gradually. earlier this year, i finally got a job and remembered my passion to buy an android device, after saving for 9 months, today, the payday i finally got enough to purchase an android, and my choice would be the first galaxy tab 7.0. Kinda old i know, but then again, i don't have a lot of money. Long story short, i'll buy the tablet tomorrow or sunday, never been this excited and i hope i got what I'm expecting for. But I'm pretty sure i will.


----------



## Bumpysig (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been on AT&T my entire cellular life. Being the younger and naive lad I once was I only used feature phones, Sony Ericsson phones to be exact. I never saw the allure of Blackberry, I thought (and still do) that the iPhone was a joke. I saw them as limited devices (kind of ironic to think when using a feature phone, but at least I wasn't paying higher prices to be cool). My last one was a Sony Ericsson W580i, a walkman phone. The time finally came for an upgrade. Keeping my previous mentality, iPhones and Blackberries were out. So what would be my next phone? I started researching, looking to familiar ground with Sony.

There it was (or so I thought at the time): the Xperia x10. It looked slick, I could do what I pleased with it, but it had something called Android. Not being familiar beyond hearing of the Nexus One Google phone, I started investigating. I fell in lust for this OS. It was all customizable, it didn't depend on the phone. Great web browsing. Apps. Plus it didn't depend on computer based software to use. So, I looked into other phones likely coming to AT&T. I saw the HTC Desire, it was rumored. I loved the way it looked and it was really close to the Nexus, therefore better (my thoughts at the time). Plus, I had heard of some issues with the Xperia (no multi-touch being a big one).

So, I spent the next months waiting, refreshing the tech-blogs, absorbing the OS to the point of being able to fly through it without ever using the phone. Then, there was an announcement, AT&T was getting the HTC Aria. I was let down. Other carriers had great phones come out, but this is what AT&T brought to the table. No. So, I waited some more. Then, there it was on the horizon, the Samsung Captivate. I made my purchase and my life was forever changed. There were baby steps at first. Just putting on Launcher Pro. A bit later, I rooted it and removed the bloat. It was amazing. Then came the day of my first ROM: Serendipity, the first version. I was in awe. This was my phone. I loved Android.

I've converted friends and family. I've rooted and ROMed the devices of many of them (Atrix, Touchpad, Moment, Droid 2, Droid X, Incredible, Captivates). They come to me because, in their eyes, I am the Android Guru. I keep up with all of the device releases, carriers and specs. I am just programming skills away from being a developer, but I am about as close as you can get to that line. It has become my hobby.

TLR version.

I only used feature phones.
I discovered Android.
?????????????
Profit (in the form of a new phone based on my now obsession)


----------



## ravenhon (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been using Google and their offierings for a LONG time!! My first encounter with them was using Yahoo! search "Powered by Google". At that point I was like, "Well I'll just use Google then!" When Gmail was announced, it was everything I could do to get an invite as quickly as possible. At that point drank the kool-aid. Google has proven its self many times. It was no surprise that I was super-excited when I heard they were buying Android. The G1 came out, and I wasn't making much money. I couldn't afford it. I did, however, start following the blogs,and the beginnings of what would be come the rooting scene. I recommended it to everybody! As Android grew, and I started making more money, I got myself a Droid Eris, right about the time that Verizon was done with it. The phone was slow and unresponsive, BUT IT RAN ANDROID!! It didn't take me long to root and ROM it. That process made my Eris last up until I I got my Droid Bionic, which I'm absolutely in love with. We are a family of Android devices. My wife and I with our Bionics, and my daughter with her Droid Incredible. Android has allowed us the freedom to keep our own phones updated with the latest versions of the OS, and do things that "other" phones can't do so freely. I find that I don't need to take my laptop everywhere these days. My phone is my pocket-tablet. I have access to anything I need. Android has allowed us to be connected, not only with the world, but each other, in ways we could never have been before. Some call me a Google fanboy, but it's more than that. Android has changed my life.


----------



## jmayniac (Sep 23, 2011)

I must confess that I've always had a love affair with mobile devices. Android was not my first love, I have shared my heart with others. Some of them I am ashamed to have said I hooked up with and some I look back on fondly. I do not regret any as they have set the path to my true love.

In the beginning there was the Treo 650. I met her through a mutual friend who had her for a while. We would play behind his back, and I admit this was wrong, but it was inevitable. I lusted after her for a while, but soon she lost her luster. I found a new companion in her cousin the Treo 700w. We were happy for a time, I thought I finally found the perfect companion. Things were great, but after a while she became lethargic and began to show her age. It may have been shallow of me, but I told her that she didn't maintain herself like she did in the beginning. I thought she had changed somehow and that we had grown apart. It was hard to do, but we broke up and went our separate ways. I miss her curves and thickness sometimes. Yes, I am a chubby chaser. Life moves on and so did I. I met another online at a site for single people with no phone, called VZW. Her name was Samsung i760 and we had been courting for a while, but I hadn't told her how I felt yet. I finally pulled the trigger and told her and she came to live with me. Everything was perfect for a while, until she, sadly, died in a horrible drowning accident. It isn't something I like to dwell on for too long.

After the accidental drowning, I fell into a deep depression. This was a really low point in my life and I was seeking companionship in all the wrong places. I turned to eBay to get a quick hook-up and although I regret it, I did connect with xv6700. She was totally a rebound phone and it meant nothing. I enjoyed my time thoroughly with
her and we did a lot of role-playing with different roms. It was a very fast relationship and it fizzled very quickly.

After hitting rock bottom and not wanting to go there again, I decided to take a chance on something different. I had a new home, new job and new responsibilities and met a really nice, although not very attractive phone called Blackberry Tour. She was very predictable in every way. I guess I knew what I was getting into with her, and it was more of a comfortable relationship than anything. She was great for a while because of the excitement of a new relationship, but I did cheat on her, I am sad to say. I hooked up with her sister, Blackberry Bold for a while. It was nothing special and I eventually called it off and broke up with her because of her shortcoming, she was very bipolar.

Towards the end of the relationship with Blackberry Bold, another caught my eye. She was new in town. I had heard of her around the grapevine, but hadn't met her yet. When I saw her though, it was love at first sight. I got the courage to approach her and asked what her name was. Right away I could tell she was different. She had some great curves, a little thick, like I like them, but the real reason I loved her was because of her personality. It was what was inside that really attracted me. She was very talented, she knew all sorts of things, very smart and attractive too, I was in heaven. She also knew how to please a man with all she could do. She only got better with age. I still love her, scratches, dents and all, but lately she has been feeling a little down. Her self-image has been going down hill and she has started to talk of a makeover. She sees the younger models and all their newness and thinks, why can't she look like that. I told her that I love her no matter what, but if a makeover is what she wants, then that is what she gets.

We have been together for about 2 years now, but please RootzWiki, make my phone's dream come true, let her shine once again. She is my one true love, her name is Android.


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

I am a tinkerer...plain and simple. Since I could remember, I have been one to take things apart until I have a pile of pieces to see how they tick. My mom still tells her friends and my wife the story of how she came home to find her toaster dismantled after a 12 hour shift in the ER. I have continued to tinker for all my life, but usually with the hardware side. I have repaired desktops and laptops for friends, built several computers for people who had no idea how to, and am known as the "tech guy" by most of the people I work with. I have always been one to push the envelope with my devices, whether it be overclocking the gpu in my laptop or building a lightweight frame for a mini remote control helicopter. My Android love story started with the OG Droid. I had never seen the need for a smartphone before that. But the Droid opened my eyes to a whole new world of possibilities. I started to learn Linux, for the sole purpose of working with Android. I am still learning (albeit slower than I want to, as I am in the Air Force so I don't have a lot of free time). I just recently re-acquired my OG Droid from my borther-in-law (he had an HTC Hero that he had a lot of issues with) and when I return from my deployment, I am going to start working on my first attempt at building a Rom. Yes, I know the Droid already has plenty of roms and honestly, I'm not sure I'll even release it. I want to do it for me, to hone my skills and work with a platform I am familiar and comfortable with and have the means to do real world testing on. Once I have a solid grasp on it, I plan on moving on to newer phones. (By newer, I mean I'll probably move to the Droid X I currently own so I once again have a device in hand that I can test)
If I was to win, I'd probably move straight to my X because I already have it in hand and I'd love to start with something newer to speed up the learning curve. If not, I'll keep rocking VorteX and continue learning either way. Good luck to all the entrants...but pick me!


----------



## mikedg (Oct 10, 2011)

October 28, 2008 I got my G1 and quickly got into app development. I put out my first free app, dgAlert, on the Android market and it eventually got to 80,000 downloads. I continued churning out some really great free apps (https://market.android.com/developer?pub=Mike+DG), never even testing ads. I dabbled in a few paid apps and managed to have my G2 paid for with the sales, but with return rates in the 70% area I'm not even close to covering a Galaxy Nexus. I love talking with my users and helping to make everyones lives easier with all my utilities. I love that Android gives us the ability to do things that the original developers never intended, like what I did on Bird Bar. I would never have the opportunity to make an app like Bird Bar on iOS. So I'm hooked on Android now.


----------



## pre (Nov 25, 2011)

As for my story, I had been using Blackberries for a few years until Virgin Mobile USA started with their Beyond Talk $25/month plan just over a year ago. Initially I started with the Blackberry on VMUSA, but I found the reading (the news, NY Times op-eds, email, books, etc) at every opportunity I get, and the tiny Blackberry screen was just insufficient. Anyhow, about a year ago, I migrated over to the LG Optimus V and never looked back. The touchscreen interface took a bit time getting used to, so I really appreciate all the physical buttons (compared to the spartan ~2 buttons nowadays). Soon after, I discovered the wonderful world of customized ROMs and rooting and I was on my way!


----------



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

Here we go,

My Android Love Story started with the Sidekicks. Now you may say what do Sidekicks have to do with Android, you'll be surprised to know it has more influence on Android phones than iPhones. There I was in my Sidekick communities making 1000+ themes (http://www.sklxthemes.com/index.php?author=prash) and enjoying my 5 row qwerty keyboard with one of the best backend supported messaging system in the world when I started hearing rumors about a new Google phone. As more news and specs came out I saw that it also kept the awesome hardware keyboard design I grew so used to for 5+ years and the OS was very customizable. This is what won me over first.

So on the very first day, I went early to my T-Mo store and picked up my G1. Not only was I impressed, I was happy with all the amazing freedom that came with an Android phone. Customization and personalization was pretty much all open and easy to do. Then came the first of the Themes. And being a person who likes to customize everything I own, I dived into making themes for Android phones. Compared to Sidekick themes it was a lot more involved, but it meant I can change EVERY SINGLE IMAGE that showed up on my phone. That level of deep tweaking is what someone like me was born for. On top of that the community that grew around Android became some of the most amazing people I have ever gotten to know.

Needless to say, Android hooked me with its customizations and what keeps me around is the awesome community. I love making a theme and sharing with the community. I don't think there are any other phone communities quite like the Android based one. This is really the best of the best when it comes to finding out new things and enjoying using an Android phone.


----------



## FramCire (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember it like it was yesterday. Me and my curve-e friend were enjoying our time together. To us, iPhone was uSeless and android was what we would call r2d2. See my curve-e friend was all bbm. She and I would spend countless hours surfing a single webpage. She would act up and I would lovingly pull her battery. The relationship was so intense, I would pull her battery multiple times daily. I mean, who could resist bbm.
Then one day there was a rumor that a new phone was in town. One that could surf the web faster than my computer and would do what I said without expecting me to pull its battery. I didn't mind servicing my curve-e friend but this new phone seemed INCREDIBLE. 
Well, I was weak, I'd scour the internet to see pictures of our new friend. I admit some would be with its backside exposed, many without even a screen protector on, and in times of weakness, videos of it "in action " it could move, it could fly, and it would do it faster and quieter without expecting me to pull its battery. 
Although I loved my bbm curve-e friend, I knew I wanted something new. Something exciting. There she was .....and she was real and she was spectacularly Incredible. That day, Android went from R2D2 to my UI, I all of a sudden would crave froyo over eclair, and I gave up BBM for gtalk. All in all, my dream became reality and I doubt ill ever go back. I have shared with my new friend the scrumptious eclair, smooth froyo, and exciting gingerbread. We dream together that she can retire and we can say a Rezound-ing yes to an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Promet (Oct 21, 2011)

I am a dizzy, directionless git.

Geolocation is my main reason for cleaving to the shiny pretty Android. I am by nature a sort of "inward looking" guy, that is to say, that when I am out and about, I am that dude that people grab by the jacket collar to prevent from walking in front of the oncoming bus. I'll frequently roam past my intended destination while lost in thought or daydreaming, or any one of several other fugue states I sink into regularly. Google Maps and directions were therefore pretty crucial to me in the bad old pre-Android days. I would cipher out where I was headed and print out reams of little paper instructions for myself and fastidiously check them, all the while watching out for buses and cabs with my name on them.

When I first brought home my bouncing baby G1 (I now rock the G2) from the T-Mobile store, I could free myself from the tether of tree-killing papers and let my "fingers do the walking". Knowing where you are in relation to a delicious, delicious taco truck is paramount to happiness, and now with Maps, Latitude, spoken directions and so on, I can safely orientate and be audibly reminded when I'm near certain locations. Rather than slipping into a manhole and being eaten by vicious sewer gators, or stumbling off the subway at the stop I "thought" was closest to my destitnation, I can stay on point with the frosty accuracy of a Navy Seal. With the advent of Android with all it's signs and wonders, I fear no trek, near or far!

My "second brain" is forever offering up many other new delights as well and I don't know how I got along without it in the B.A. (Before Android) times. So, in short, I sure would be grateful for an upgrade to forge on into the future even more sure-footedly than I do now. Save a life, kill a taco!

"Not all who wander are lost" - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

I picked up my friends brand new G1 and thought "wow, this is awesome. I'll bet that I will get a phone running this google stuff one day." Of course, I didn't have a smart phone then. I didn't even have a phone at all. My friend (who now has an iPhone) just laughed.

When I first played with the OG droid (and later the droid x), I was blown away by the speed and the screen sizes (especially on the X)! It seemed to me that android finally had reached the point where a. everyone heard of it, b. people were recommending it.
And I still didn't have a phone.

My joyous trip to the verizon store was brought about by a recommendation by my doctor. A trip or two to the emergency room this summer convinced me that my health was fragile enough that I needed a way to contact people, as well as a way to keep track of my new diet and medicine. ( ugg. )
As the only really good phones verizon had at the time were the droid charge, the thunderbolt, and the DIinc2, I went with the charge, as I am a bit partial to samsung.
After flashing 3 GB leaks, I can say that I love android. Messing around with the low-level stuff makes me smile, and my cosmetic changes impress my iPhone holding friends. 
Would I recommend an android phone? Absolutely. Ice Cream Sandwich will only make it better!


----------



## therev29 (Aug 14, 2011)

My first smart phone was a samsung omnia i910. It had only been out for 6 months. By the time I bought it there was a system upgrade (before there were ota's). Verizon no longer had the tools in place to do the update it and they no longer supported it either. There was a system upgrade app on the phone, it did absolutely nothing, still not sure why it was on there. I had to download the tools and update myself and manually update it. Come to find out this was the same method to flash a custom rom! I had no idea what a custom rom was at this time but quickly found out the custom roms were running newer versions of winmo! So began my endless flashing of roms. After a while I noticed the main goal at the time was to make winmo look and act like android. It was the no brainer to use my 1 year upgrade to get my first Android phone.


----------



## Prime7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, my Android story is not so happy. Let's go back to the first Motorola Droid.I had heard off it and immediately wanted it, but there was no money to go buy it. Fast forward a little bit, to when the Droid X was released.I got it as a sort of birthday present from my aunt Sarah, but four days after giving it to me, my parents informed me that she had died in a car accident. I could not believe it for a second. It wasn't up to a week ago that she had gotten me a Droid X, she just couldn't be gone. From that moment on, I vowed to take the best care in the world off that phone, as it was now a priceless memory to my late aunt. People would ask to use it, and I would immediately say no without even giving it a second thought. Her picture had become my new wallpaper. I was beginning to get closure, until the day at school when I say my phone down next to me on the bench in the locker room, then one of the other athletes came and sat down next to me, breaking the screen. I was utterly devastated, it felt as if I had lost Aunt Sarah for a second time, and this time, I just completely lost it. The sight was not pretty. Even though my most prized possession was now broken, I had kept it, because it would have been an insult to her memory if I had just thrown it away like nothing, and an even bigger one to just replace it for another Droid X. My parents, though, hoping to get me to feel better, bought me a HTC Thunderbolt, but it just didn't feel right to me. Around that time, a new girl had come to out school, and she came to talk to me when she saw my Thunderbolt, and she had a DX. I had told her my history with the phone, and that was when she asked me if I had rooted it. Seeing as I just saw it as a memory from my aunt, I never indulged myself with the phone at the time, but once she told me about it, I began getting intrigued. Eventually, I had rooted my new Thunderbolt, and now I am currently running SoaB, and we began spending more time together, all because of Android, more specifically, the Droid X. I cannot express how much Android has meant to me, with helping me cope with the death of a family member, to helping me find the third love off my life, behind my late aunt and Android respectively. I also can't express my appreciation to RootzWiki for allowing me to tell my story. It hurts, bringing back those old memories, but I also have to give credit to where it is due, if it wasn't for Android, I would have been a depressed teenager, and probably wouldn't have my wonderful girlfriend, and more than likely wouldn't be at this forum right now. One again, thank you for the opportunity to share my story, and whether I win or lose, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Like many others I came to the android platform honestly. I had a BB storm prior to my droid x. I really enjoyed my X stock. Then I began to learn more and more about how this platform is open and allows users to customized it. The more I delved into Android worldthe more I liked. Being able to root, flash roms, talk to the developers directly makes it a community that works together rather than being dictated to like the 'other' platform. I like how the developers work together instead of pigeon holeing themselves with a selfish attitude. One of the things I am begining to 'get' bold enough is to help do some alpha and beta testing for people developing apps. I do want to take this moment and thanks all the developers and forums like this one that binds us together and make us stronger!!


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Like many others I came to the android platform honestly. I had a BB storm prior to my droid x. I really enjoyed my X stock. Then I began to learn more and more about how this platform is open and allows users to customized it. The more I delved into Android worldthe more I liked. Being able to root, flash roms, talk to the developers directly makes it a community that works together rather than being dictated to like the 'other' platform. I like how the developers work together instead of pigeon holeing themselves with a selfish attitude. One of the things I am begining to 'get' bold enough is to help do some alpha and beta testing for people developing apps. I do want to take this moment and thanks all the developers and forums like this one that binds us together and make us stronger!!


----------



## SpLaTTx_x (Nov 23, 2011)

5 years ago I didn't even owned a phone! I started out with a motorola c200 and always had really low end phones until nearly 2 years ago when I bought a nokia 5800. I could do so many cool things with that phone but still pretty much all you could do was use cool apps... I was also, around that time starting to experiment with linux and I found that the freedom it gave to the user was incredible! I must tell at this point that I'm an Engineer and tinkering with, well... everything, has always been a passion of mine. Then Android came up... It just blew my mind and made my nose bleed (anime style). A phone that does everything and even more! A phone you can use out of the box, a phone you can customize, a phone you can hack, a phone that can do pretty much anything you can imagine! It was a dream! It took me a while to get the money to buy it but 9 months ago I got it! A samsung galaxy mini. A pretty modest one I admit, but still possibilities are endless! Endless tweaking, tons of apps! I'm connected all day, hell I even found a great running app and I lost 10kg in a few months. Android changed my life! And I completely fell in love with it! Android is freedom, in fact it's whatever I want it to be! 

PS: this was sent from my Android Galaxy Tab while in a 10hour bus ride, this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

*My Android Love Story*

My love, erm...obsession, with Android really began before the platform was mature.
My first smartphone, a Cingular 2125 _(HTC Faraday)_, got me involved with the modding scene, as I used add-ons for the system, and eventually moved to a new start menu from e-natives _(I don't remember the name of it, but it made the non-touchscreen phone's start menu more like Windows XP)_.

From that phone I moved to my first touch screen phone, the Cinguler 8525 _(HTC Hermes)_. It was on this phone that I first learned about Android, and, using Haret, was able to test a pre-1.0 version of Android_ (when it resembled Blackberry OS)_. You couldn't really do much with this build, but I could already see the potential. I kept trying out new builds as they came along.

After the Cingular 8525, I moved to the At&t Tilt _(HTC Kaiser)_. With the Kaiser, I continued to test the newest builds of Android, and eventually, was able to flash my nand with a full fledged version of Android, removing Windows Mobile from the device entirely. I decided this would be the device to hold me over until At&t got the iPhone stick out of their @$$ and picked up an Android device. Unfortunately, during a thunderstorm, I lost the phone on a trip to Walmart.

Luckily, it was upgrade time. At&t still was pushing the iPhone on everyone, so I stuck with Windows Mobile and picked up the At&t Tilt 2_ (HTC Touch Pro2)_. While this phone was the best Windows Mobile phone I had ever used, I had to scratch my Android itch. Using Haret, I would boot and run Android almost exclusively _(even with the bugs)_. I couldn't get enough of the little green robot.

*FINALLY!*

Then, Google announced the Nexus One. It was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen, and even though you could only get it from Google for $629.00, I knew I had to have one. It took me six months to come up with the cash for one, but in June 2010, I had my first official Android device. I absolutely loved this phone, and still do.

In November 2010, due to At&t not having 3G in my area and me having a phone that could do so much with a fast data speed, I made the decision to jump to Verizon. The only bad part of that decision was that I had to leave my Nexus One without an active account. I picked up the Droid X. It's a good phone and all, and the developers have done so much with it, but I'm getting the Nexus itch again. There really is nothing like a pure Google phone.

These days, I preach the gospel of the green robot daily, and have convinced a couple people to switch from their iphone to Android. I have been lurking in the shadows of Android sites every day, watching as the platform evolves. Android is my life.

I chose Android because I love the *freedom*. I love the *choices*. But most of all, I love the *community*! God bless us all, and hopefully, someday, we'll all have Nexuses_ (Nexi?)_.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

It took me awhile to start using Android. I'd always enjoyed the idea, open-source competitor to Apple's iphone. I've probably spent more time convincing people to go with Android over iOS than I have spent using Android. I feel like my Android love started with the PSP. I bought a PSP around a year after the launch specifically because I viewed it as an open portable gaming system. I used it for emulators, music when my ipod broke, watching movies, reading ebooks before Amazon had even conceptualized the Kindle. I used to sit in my local Panera Bread and browse the internet on my PSP because I didn't have a laptop and the best phone available was the Motorola Razr I owned.

When they announced Android I was excited. I wanted one. My current phone was an LG EnvTouch. Verizon added a catch, I would have to change my current $15 a month unlimited internet plan to a $30 a month unlimited internet plan. A college student with my parents paying my cell phone bills I didn't want to rock the boat and end up with a new monthly expense. I decided to wait for them to get sick of my freeloading and start charging me before I upgraded my phone. Time passed and the phones kept getting better. Verizon was having to change their ways. The days of flashing an Alltel firmware to the Razr so you could theme and get rid of Verizon's ugly UI were over. Backing up your contacts with BitPim wasn't even required. Google would do it for you. Android was truly open.

The seasons were changing. Winter brought new problems to my phone as the cold seems to affect cheap products. I was still testing the durability of my EnvTouch against a wall every time it decided to randomly shut itself off or the touchscreen refused to register proper keypresses. Verizon had stopped offering unlimited data contracts to new smartphone subscribers. $30 a month for 2gb of data...sounds like a good deal. They didn't even carry feature phones anymore. The Verizon iPhone was no longer a Christmastime rumor. My little brother went out and bought a Droid X since my parents had started making him pay his monthly phone bill. I still had the EnvTouch.

Apple released the iPhone 4S I thought I knew the phone I wanted. It had Siri, my personal cellular slave that could direct me to the nearest escort service when I jokingly said, "I want sex!" I decided to do some research. I spent hours comparing phone specs and watching review videos. I quickly ruled out any 3G phone besides the 4S. Why go with an outdated cellular network that the company was working to phase out? As I was sitting trying to decide on an upgradeor putting off the new phone dream until the Nexus Prime's release; my brother walked into the room playing on his Droid X. "Can I see that? This isn't as big as all the reviewers online complain about. What size is the screen?" I pulled out my fat PSP for comparison. The screen sizes were exactly the same. I remembered carrying around the PSP in my pocket and how cumbersome it was; a trade off for a big screen. "I'm getting a Droid Bionic." I called the Verizon store. I called the Verizon tech number. The phone retailed at $300. "Can I keep my unlimited data?" "Well sir, you don't have unlimited data you have unlimited Mobile Web on a special deal that we haven't offered in 5 years." "No, I have unlimited data, including VCast. I used to also have Mobile TV until you discontinued the service." "May I put you on hold? I need to check some things in the computer." I wasn't about to upgrade my sweet data package for a measly 2 gb a month data plan. I used 2 gb sitting on the toilet. "Sir, actually, you're correct and under our grandfather policy you qualify for unlimtied internet." For the last time I hurled my EnvTouch into the air. This time out of joy not anger. I looked online and found that Best Buy was selling the Droid Bionic for $220. That price wouldn't last. The Nexus Prime would launch at $300 and the specs were very similar. It would be nice to wait for a Google branded phone. I had already waited years. Ice Cream Sandwich sounded nice, but Motorola had already announced that they would be releasing a version of Ice Cream Sandwich for the Bionic. People were speculating sometime around Christmas. Who knew if the Nexus Prime would even be out by then? I wanted Android now.

I went to Best Buy prepared to walk out with a Droid Bionic; unless I could be convinced otherwise. "May I help you?" "Yes, I'm looking for a new phone. I'm pretty set on a Droid Bionic so I want you to convince me why I shouldn't buy one." "If you have the money buy the Bionic. It's the best Android phone available on Verizon right now." "Sold!" I sat down to begin the process of signing a new contract. It was like buying a car. "Sign here, initial here, date here, than sign here, initial here..." "Do I have unlimited data?" "No, we do not offer unlimited data and your plan is not eligible." "I'm not buying the phone then. I already spoke to Verizon and they told me I'm eligible." "I need to speak to my manager." This is taking forever. Manager comes over. They have a whispered conversation. "Yes, you are eligible for unlimited data." Another hour passes. I'm leaving the store with my new Android phone.

I walk into my house and sit immediately down at my computer. I register for Rootzwiki.com. The walls of this Blur prison cannot hold me. Shackles of a Verizon UI fall at my feet. Liberty 3. The Eagle has taken flight. Free at last. Free at last. Thank the Lord. I am free at last.


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

"So tell us the best story of how Android made you change your ways and come to the best Operating System available!"

Ever since my first cellphone, a Nokia 8250 "Butterfly" handed down from dad. I've always dreamed about having one of those WinMo 6 phones. (Ewwww, I know) Where you can have the web in the palm of your hands. 2 years later, dad passed down to me what is to be my very first smartphone. A Nokia N95 8GB. The phone itself was awesome for it's time, the ability to go online, playing around with apps ( though limited in quantity and quality)

Dad got himself a iPhone 3GS. I was envious. The phone itself at that time was perfect! Touchscreen, simple and smooth interface, a buffet of apps to choose from. Being Chief-of-Tech in the household, I get to have my own hands on time with it. I proceeded with upgrading it to iOS 4 and jailbreaking it free of the clutches of the Dark Lord Jobs (RIP). After doing so, I said to myself; "Is that it? Jailbreaking and apps? No customization at all except for changing wallpapers?"

Then, I've heard of a new mobile OS called Android. My first encounter with it was when a buddy of mine bought the HTC Desire. Wasn't exactly impressed at first. (I blame HTC Sense







) After that, I saw the Samsung Galaxy S. It was love at first sight. I began to open Android forums like the xda to see what can I actually do with the phone. The amount of things you can do, rooting, ROMing, changing launchers, themes, Overclocking and Undervolting, was absolutely mind blowing.

Now, I'm a proud owner of a Samsung Captivate, running on CM7 and loving the ability to almost do anything on this phone.


----------



## ironick7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I first got my Droid in mid 2010 just as the DX was released, as it was dirt cheap then. I thought "I don't really need this super-phone but for the price I guess I'll give it shot. " after a few months of getting acquainted with it and trolling the market, I took the plunge into rooting it. Dozens of custom roms and a year later, I don't remember what life was like without it.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

I grabbed an HTC Dream in 2008 (1st US. Android based phone) got it because it's open source. Not fubar like winmo or ios.

Gates and Jobs got enough of the worlds money of kanging Ken Thompson. Ken was the only real innovater of our time. Google and end user made Android the Epic win it is today.

Android, Google, us. Will be the one to rule them all.


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I first got into smartphones back in 2008 when the Blackberry Storm came out on Verizon. Up until then, all I ever used were multimedia phones like the LG Dare. In all honesty... I thought the Storm was pretty cool for a while, and I wasn't at all interested in the iPhone. I've owned an iPod before and it's the biggest pain in the butt, never works right. After struggling with the Storm for over a year, the Storm 2 came out. I had a friend at the local Verizon store who helped me get it at contract price, took it home, and wasn't pleased at all. Nothing had changed, the screen was just as terrible, battery pulls left and right... I took it back and gave Windows Mobile a try, opted for the HTC Imagio. Believe it or not, I liked it better than the Storm. Sure, I wasn't a fan of the resistive touch screen, but after modifying it and stripping a lot of bloat from it, the Imagio wasn't as bad of a phone.

It was around that time that the Motorola Droid came out, and I actually bought into the hype that Google's Android OS was out to steal people's info. I got to handle a friend's Moto Droid, but I was so biased that I didn't even fully test it. A few months later, I accidentally destroyed my Imagio and was in need of a phone. I researched Android some more and decided to give it a try. Preordered the HTC Droid Incredible, and boy was I surprised. Instantly fell in love with it. The OS was much nicer than I thought, SO much more customization, user friendly (in my opinion)... I really enjoyed it.

Ever since then all I've ever owned were Android phones, all on Verizon. I bought the Motorola Droid X, Samsung Droid Charge, Moto Droid Bionic, and even bought a cheap used OG Droid as a backup phone. Right now I own the HTC Rezound, and even though it's not a Droid-branded phone, I'm still pleased with it. As long as Android doesn't follow in the ball-and-chain footsteps of iOS, I will continue to be an Android user. In fact... I'm trying to decide which Android tablet I want!


----------



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

When I graduated high school and finally became a big kid with a job, I also graduated from my Verizon Razor to a Droid X. I simply did not like the iDevices, and Android seemed to be something different, and I just fell in love with that massive screen at first sight. The change was like going from prehistoric to space-age! Unbeknownst to me, there was a whole world of hacking, modding, ROMing and SBFing about to unveil itself. What started out as a mission to get rid of ads on my device ended up as a full-blown mission- to overclock my baby and to load up Liberty!

Now, all is well, and I quench my ROMing thirst every week or so by flashing whatever the flavor-of-the-week ROM is on my DX2. Lovin' it!


----------



## ardreissig (Nov 25, 2011)

I chose Android because I love the openness of the Operating System....I also love all the development work that goes into Android. something you would never see (or be allowed to see) with Apple. Go Android!


----------



## miketb34 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to be a Blackberry owner and it was getting old real fast. My son turned 1 at the time and blackberry games weren't cutting it so, an Android phone is actually the first phone me and my wife chose together. we both got an OG Droid. It brought us a little close together cuz we were able to figure out how to use it together. And the customization was unbelievable. My son loved some of the games(not alot were out) that were on it. After that my wife got a droid incredible then the droid incredible 2. I got a Droid X then a Droid X2, now I'm happily a HTC Thunderbolt owner and loving it...android is a big part of our lives. My wife will randomly tell me " babe I'm glad you took me away from blackberry, I didn't know I could so this many things with a phone"


----------



## CuriousCursor (Oct 9, 2011)

There was a time I was a loyal Symbian S60 user and I even packaged a python module pack which was pretty popular at one time. That was 2008. I hated the iPhone and I knew about Android, Symbian was stagnant at that time and had no new features coming. I think that's when I knew that my next phone had to be an Android, I just didn't know which one so I just kept on using my Nokia N82 (Xenon flash ftw!)

When the Nexus One came out, I was drooling all over it but I couldn't afford it. Fast forward to the fall of 2010, I bought the cheapest 800 MHz Android there was: The Samsung Galaxy Spica. Being a programmer and a Computer Science student, I played a little with the SDK and even started writing an open source GTFS Reader app (which I never finished).

It rocked...for 2 months Then I found a Froyo ROM for it and everything went downhill from there. It never ran stable for even a month. Crashed on me at crucial times. I knew Android could do better.

One night in April this year, it just stopped booting and it wasn't even flashable. Odin would get stuck and when it won't, all apps would still force close on first boot. I got really mad. Opened up this local market website called Kijiji and started searching for a Nexus One. Yeah, only now I realized that I should've searched for Nexus S because it's getting Ice Cream Sandwich. Anyway, I found an AMOLED version in spotless condition for $360 and I just bought it the next day.

That's when I started loving Android more than ever. Fast, smooth and just plain awesome. After using a Nexus, I'm never going back to anything other than pure stock Android.

Now I've been developing on Android more than ever, writing an app for a phone carrier (no, it's not bloatware), contributing a bit to libraries like Pakerfeldt's Android-Viewflow, even writing one for one of my university courses! I also wrote a gui front-end to adb connect in Python but even I don't use it a lot.

Of course, Nexus One is at the end of its official life right now and it's really sad because there is still no true successor to it. The trackball and the unibody design will be sorely missed once the Galaxy Nexus is in my price range. I really wish they could just make a Nexus One-point-Five. Same design, upgraded processor and a larger internal storage so it can handle ICS. I know I'll buy it without a thought.


----------



## Tired8281 (Nov 26, 2011)

The story of how I came to Android is long, and involves a bit of background. Not long ago, I had a severe house fire. Everything I had was destroyed, and I was pretty severely injured. I didn't find out how bad it was until I got out of the hospital, but as it turned out, I had lost my laptop, two desktops, about ten years worth of accumulated parts and pieces, and my iPhone. As a hobbyist, this loss was devastating...I couldn't even check my email without going out to the library. I didn't have any insurance, so I was on my own as far as trying to replace and rebuild my life, and with things like furniture and dishes occupying a much higher priority than gadgets, I didn't know how I was ever going to get back on the technology train.

One day, I was walking to the library to check my email, when I noticed a strange looking green thing laying on the ground by the sidewalk. It caught my eye, so I bent down to check it out. Turns out, it was a HTC Hero GSM phone. It had a severely cracked screen, but the display behind the cracked glass seemed to work OK. As I held it in my hand, it rang...I almost dropped it with surprise. I had never even touched an Android phone at this point, so I didn't know how to answer it without a touchscreen, so I put it in my pocket to try and figure out later.

A few days after that, with the help of a friend who had a computer, I was able to find a program called 'Android Screencast' that allowed me to see the display of the Hero on a computer screen. Between that and the trackball (which functioned perfectly), I was able to find the email address of the phones owner. When I contacted him, he had already replaced the lost phone with another, and he said I could keep the broken one I had found (probably the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me, thanks!).

This freed me up to make changes to the phone. The first thing I wanted to do was to root the phone, as the 'Android screencast' app I was using would not allow for keyboard input unless it was used on a rooted phone, and I couldn't enter passwords without that. So, I googled around on my friend's computer, and was able to find a way to root the phone and install a custom ROM on it. This freed up a huge amount of functionality, as I was able to input Wireless passwords to access networks, and I was able to enter my email password, so I could at least read my email. The screen was sufficiently visible that I could scroll around to place a lot of the text on unbroken chunks of glass, so as to make at least some of it readable. For the first time since the fire, I felt connected, at least a little.

The success with the custom ROM inspired me a lot, and I decided to see if the broken touchscreen might be repairable. I found a few places I could ship the unit to, that would repair it for $100 or more, but that was simply outside of my budget range. Then, one day, I found a video on YouTube, that detailed the steps required to tear down the HTC Hero. I watched the video three or four times through, and although it looked like extremely delicate work it didn't look outside of my abilities. So, I went on ebay, ordered a $20 replacement touch panel (came with drivers and a spudger, nice touch), and once it arrived, I tried to install it. The video I used was incredibly detailed, and the installation process was much easier than I had imagined. I put it all back together, fired it up, and CyanogenMod showed up on the screen...I think I heard angels singing, but that might have been just me.

I can't think of any other mobile platform that would allow a complete novice to successfully perform this kind of dramatic transformation, and it simply wouldn't have been possible without the kind of dedicated community that Android has.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> I'm not one to enter contests, i usually never win anything... But i can't help but to share with u guys my infatuation with Android... It was 2004. I was a troubled youth, despite what i had going for me. I was into gangs, drugs, illegal activities and the whole 9. Before i discovered the world of smartphones, technology and such, i wasn't even into phones and tech period. I was all about sports. I was an All-American Track & Field athlete, coming outta good ol' Kentucky. I didn't have a cell phone until i graduated high school. I went with T-Mobile, and i picked my first cell phones, a Motorola V300. I think that's where my first experiment with mobile customization came into play. I always used to change the face covers, and i ended up putting the flashing lights under the number pads. My phone was the dopest DUMBPHONE around. I ended up switching to AT&T (Cingular Wireless then...) because they had a nice LG phone i wanted. Stayed with them for a lil bit, but i ended up switching to Sprint. I chose the Samsung A900, a black phone that looked like a RAZR. I loved it, i had video wallpapers and video ringtones, i was on top of the world. I then switched to Verizon, to test out their service. I ended up back with T-Mobile due to their awesome customer service. Along came 2007. I was new to Google, and still wasn't thinking about technology and such, let along a smartphone. I heard about this phone that Apple was supposedly working on. I had since moved to Naples, Florida. I heard it was gonna be a game changer, internet, email, maps, all that in one pocketable device. Well the iPhone dropped, and i checked it out, i had cash in hand to get one. But i wasn't impressed for some reason... it just wasn't cutting it for me. Sure, the screen was big, nice fluid animation, but it seemed boring.
> 
> December 2007 changed a lot. I heard rumors that Google was making a "Googlephone". So i read into it. And kept reading. And digging... Until i saw the first prototype. Definately wasn't impressed. Looked like a Blackberry! I hate those things! A guy i know knew a guy who worked for Google. He told me it was just a prototype and that the hardware would be a touch screen device with a keyboard made by HTC. I never had heard of that company. Skip to September of 2008. I had seen the press release of the T-Mobile G1, and was anticipating the release. I was rocking a Moto RAZR 2, man it was nice. Loved it. But i was curious about the G1. I was dating a girl who worked for T-Mobile. She called me up while at work and said she had a surprise for me, and i went up to they store. As soon as i walked in she throws this black slab of something at me. I catch it. I look and HOLY SH*T its the G1!!! A full month before the actual release date! She let me take it home to play with for a few days. I WAS IN LOVE. After i gave it back, i was having withdrawals lol. Well i purchased it on the day it came out, and started using it. After a a lil while, i started hearing about rooting and a guy they called Cyanogen. I could never get the root right tho. I used Craigslist to contact a guy to root my phone and install it. And from there, my technology addiction was born. I found out about XDA Developers, and went from there.
> 
> ...


Great job, e-mail has been sent!


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Great story! Haha, I like how your girlfriend was so into getting it rooted and themed, both of you are Android addicts!


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

bravozero said:


> Great story! Haha, I like how your girlfriend was so into getting it rooted and themed, both of you are Android addicts!


Yea its pretty awesome now. We prank each other ans factory reset each others phones while we are sleep and stuff. She still don't know how to root yet, rats y I'm gonna get her a G-Nex lol. Super easy. But thanks man, i appreciate it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SnapJackelPop (Jun 10, 2011)

My first experience with android was actually on an Iphone 2G. I was tired of the damn phone so ended up putting android on it. While it certainly wasn't perfect, I was enthralled with the OS so as soon as I got the chance, my wife and I moved to Verizon and got the OG droid.


----------



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

My story starts with an HTC touch running win6 that I dropped in a lake I was fishing at. I dropped it right on the edge where there was this bass in weeds I was trying to coax...... any who that brought me to us cellular for a loaner and an insurance claim for replacement. When I told the cs rep that I wanted to replace this phone with the same one she looked puzzled and asked me if I would be interested in a Used android phone for the same price of getting my windows phone replaced. She assured me that I would greatly prefer the android so I agreed and acquired my first android phone the samsung acclaim. I loved it!!! It was almost a Year befoer I even heard of rooting.

Hmmmm I hope sentence structure and general grammer aren't conciderations in the contest lol

Anyway Longer story short.... i hesitated at first, did my research, found a couple of apk's made by Joey krim and I had root,cwm recovery, a custom kernal package, custom boot animation and no samsung boot sound. Flipping love it!!!!

I Now have the galaxy s mesmerize running ice cream sandwich and now I am a fiend for switching up roms which pisses my gf off sometimes cuz my phone will be down when she's trying to get ahold of me.

That's my story and I did finally catch that bass and took a pic to show people with my android!!!


----------

